# Herbal Healing Mamas stop in here!



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I was wondering if we could get a tribe going where we can discuss all things herbal? Plant info., remedies, links, experiences,etc.


----------



## earth_mommy (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I was wondering if we could get a tribe going where we can discuss all things herbal? Plant info., remedies, links, experiences,etc.









Count me in! My husband thinks I'm nuts for using plants and not drugstore bought stuff, but he generally just rolls his eyes and lets me do my thing lol


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

my man is getting into herbal medicine and wants to study herbs. I just bought him a kit from www.herbmentor.com for his bday!


----------



## earth_mommy (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 









my man is getting into herbal medicine and wants to study herbs. I just bought him a kit from www.herbmentor.com for his bday!









Kewl. I'll check out the site! Thanks


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I'll join....

We use a mix of herbals and OTC, but I prefer the herbals and would like to do more in-depth study in this area.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

earth_mommy- I am really enjoying the herbmentor site. If you sign up for a trial you can see what it's all about for $1 too! Though I feel the $10 per month is VERY worth it! There are podcasts, videos and classes that you can access if you join. You can also buy kits which I think is really wonderful for beginners like my DP- he is somewhat knowledgeable about herbs just has no experience making herbal medicine.. (and no I don't work for the site just am enjoying it immensely!)

I also have an herb blog here if ya'll are interested!








http://redclovermama.blogspot.com/


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Count me in.
Great blog, Rainbowmoon!


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

I'd love to join in!







:


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

I use herbals whenever possible and as I am becoming more and more untrusting of western medicine with my DD1's conditions, I would like more information. I'm thinking I should have gotten a degree in herbal medicine before having children.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eastkygal* 
I use herbals whenever possible and as I am becoming more and more untrusting of western medicine with my DD1's conditions, I would like more information. I'm thinking I should have gotten a degree in herbal medicine before having children.









The beauty of herbal medicine is you don't have to have a degree at all. We all have intuitive healing wisdom within us.









I really recommend the book _A Family Herbal_ by Rosemary Gladstar., It is one of my all time favorite herb books and a great way to begin learning more about herbs and easy remedies you can use for the whole family.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrannieP* 
Count me in.
Great blog, Rainbowmoon!









Thanks so much!









It is very much in the beginning stages! I hope to have much more info. up in the coming weeks and months!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
I'd love to join in!







:

Welcome!







:


----------



## MsHiss (Nov 17, 2005)

I'd like to join!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsHiss* 
I'd like to join!

The more the merrier of course!


----------



## MsHiss (Nov 17, 2005)

Has anyone done this program? I am thinking about siging up... I really like her books.

http://www.avivaromm.com/course


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Sounds wonderful!! I love her books! I would love to hear more if you take the course or if anyone else has!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsHiss* 
Has anyone done this program? I am thinking about siging up... I really like her books.

http://www.avivaromm.com/course


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I am looking for a recipe to make my own herbal bug repellant spray that is good for most specifically repelling mosquitoes and ticks. It also should be kid friendly! TIA if anyone has a recipe to share! I have found several recipes online but thought I'd ask here! IU normally use the Swy Flotter by Kiss my Face but wanted to make our own this year!


----------



## katmann (Oct 15, 2008)

Can't say I've seen actual studies, but citronella and catnip are supposed to be effective insect repellents. I keep a sprig of catnip inside a bottle of oil (almond, grapeseed, or another base) that also has a few drops of citronella oil in it. It seems to repel gnats pretty well, but I don't know about ticks and mosquitoes.

Subbing this thread, by the way. I'm growing an arsenal of medicinal herbs this year for the front garden. If I'm going to be motivated to maintain it, it had better have useful things growing in it! I'm growing calendula, wormwood, blue vervain, valerian, astragalus, and a few others. Hopefully having these available will motivate me to learn how to use them effectively.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey ladies! Just wanted to







up the thread!

I am getting ready to replenish my herb cupboard. What are your favorite herbs for spring and summer?

I definitely need a good salve, TTO (tea tree oil), aloe plants and a good insect repellent. What else?

Does anyone have any experience treating hayfever/pollen allergies with herbs?


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for the tip on catnip and citronella.
Your garden sounds fantastic!!! I am going to order some medicinal herb seeds soon. (right now I just have culinary seeds going mainly) Thanks for the ideas!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *katmann* 
Can't say I've seen actual studies, but citronella and catnip are supposed to be effective insect repellents. I keep a sprig of catnip inside a bottle of oil (almond, grapeseed, or another base) that also has a few drops of citronella oil in it. It seems to repel gnats pretty well, but I don't know about ticks and mosquitoes.

Subbing this thread, by the way. I'm growing an arsenal of medicinal herbs this year for the front garden. If I'm going to be motivated to maintain it, it had better have useful things growing in it! I'm growing calendula, wormwood, blue vervain, valerian, astragalus, and a few others. Hopefully having these available will motivate me to learn how to use them effectively.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Bumpity Bump


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

Bumpity Bump
So... does any one have lists of books they've read on the subject?

I have all of Shonda Parker's and have used them a lot. (They are written from a Christian perspective, though, so maybe not for everyone.)

I have one by Rosemary Gladstar but haven't gotten through it yet. It is specific to women's health.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

There is a recent post on my blog I wrote about my top ten favorite herb books!









You can read it here
http://redclovermama.blogspot.com/20...ding-list.html


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Great blog, Rainbowmama!








Love it.

You can look up the healing properties of individual herbs and look herbs for common ailments here:
http://sites.google.com/site/herbindex

fp


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

This month's issue of Herb Companion has some good info...

There is one area where spending a little now can actually save a lot later - your health. These herbs can tackle everyday problems such as boosting your immunity and allaying seasonal allergies.
15 Herbs to Save Money on Medical Bills


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrannieP* 
This month's issue of Herb Companion has some good info...

There is one area where spending a little now can actually save a lot later - your health. These herbs can tackle everyday problems such as boosting your immunity and allaying seasonal allergies.
15 Herbs to Save Money on Medical Bills


thanks for posting this!









I used to subscribe to this magazine for years but it's been awhile. I should check it out again as it's a good one!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I am getting an herb order together for later this week and thought I'd mention if you use the "buy herbs" link on the upper left side of the page to purchase herbs from Mountain Rose it benefits MDC!









So far on my list of things to make this coming month are;

calendula/marshmallow/comfrey salve (teaching my man how to make an herbal salve)
guarana/ginseng "zoom" balls (I need some energy lately!)
damiana liqueur (a yummy aphrodisiac)
"root" beer
insect repellant (we have already been dealing with ticks and mosquitos! eek!)
lavender/lemon almond bark (for mine and DP's mom's for Mother's day)

I also will stock up on some of their yummy teas..








:

I get so happy when I make my herb orders!








:


----------



## ~D~ (Aug 10, 2008)

subbing for now, but count me in!
I need lots of info on this... I've really only used valerian, chammomile, and rose hips for tea. Oh and valerian caps for anxiety. Need info for health and natural healing for my 10yo dd... pre-teen emotional issues, and possibly depression as well.


----------



## ~D~ (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
There is a recent post on my blog I wrote about my top ten favorite herb books!









You can read it here
http://redclovermama.blogspot.com/20...ding-list.html

I loved your blog!! I'm going to make the damiana liqueur soon. I have a few ??'s though... May I pm you??


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Herbal mama checking in!

~D~- hey mama!!







Have you thought about her diet? Breads, pasta, etc. and such, REALLY do a number on me. Having a bit of gluten intolerance can insight rage issues and depression.

I love to grow my own too, so rewarding









As for books(I haven't read everything *yet*) but Susan Weed's Wise Women Herbals are great resources. She's on Facebook too!


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a helpful list of the actions of of herbs:

*Herb Actions*

*Adaptogen Herbs*
Substances which put the body into a state of non-specific heightened resistance in order to better resist stress and adapt to extraordinary challenges.
Aswagandha, Siberian Ginseng, Ginkgo, Gotu Kola, Ho-Shou-Wu, Licorice, Reishi, Schizandra, Shiitake, Suma.

*Alterative Herb*s
An herb that will gradually restore the proper function of the body and increase health and vitality. Sometimes referred to as blood purifiers.
Alfalfa, Black Cohosh, Blue Vervain, Boneset, Burdock ,Chaparral Leaf, Chickweed, Cleavers, Cornsilk, Dong Quai, Echinacea, Garlic, Gentian Root, Golden Seal, Gotu Kola, Ho-Shou-Wu, Irish Moss, Kelp, Licorice, Mandrake, Nettles, Oregon Grape, Pau d'Arco, Prickly Ash, Red Clover, Red Raspberry, Rhubarb, St. John's Wort, , Sarsaparilla, White Willow, Yarrow, Yellow Dock, Yerba Santa, Yucca.

*Analgesic Herbs*
Analgesics or Anodynes are herbs that reduce pain.
Blue Vervain, Catnip, Chamomile, Dong Quai, Feverfew, Ginger, Jamaican Dogwood, Hops, Kava Kava, Lobelia, Passion Flower, Pau d'arco, Reishi, Safflower, Scullcap, St. John's Wort, Valerian, White Willow.

*Anthelmintic Herbs*
Herbs that work against parasitic worms which may be present in the digestive system.
Black Walnut, Chaparral Leaf, Garlic, Mugwort, Sheep Sorrel, Wormwood .

*Antibacterial Herbs*
Herbs with properties that can inhibit bacterial growth.
Blessed Thistle, Cloves, Echinacea, Garlic, Kelp, Licorice, Myrrh, Pau d'Arco, Reishi, St. John's Wort, Scullcap, Yucca.

*Antibilious Herbs*
Herbs that help the body to remove excess bile.
Barberry, Dandelion, Golden Seal, Mandrake, Vervain, Wild Yam, Wormwood.

*Anticatarrhal Herbs*
Herbs that help the body reduce excess mucous and phlegm.
Boneset, Echinacea, Elder, Garcinia, Garlic, Golden Seal, Hyssop, Marshmallow, Oregon Grape, Sage, Saw Palmetto, Uva Ursi, Wild Yam, Yarrow.

*Antiemetic Herbs*
Herbs that reduce the feeling of nausea and can help to relieve or prevent vomiting.
Barberry, Cloves, Elecampane, Fennel, Ginger, Oregon Grape, Red Raspberry, Wild Yam.

*Anti-galactagogue Herbs*
Herbs that prevent or decrease the secretion of milk .
Black Walnut, Sage.

*Anti-inflammatory Herbs*
These herbs help the body to combat inflammations.
Aswagandha, Blue Vervain, Butcher's Broom, Calendula, Cat's Claw, Chamomile, Chaparral Leaf, Cleavers, Devil's Claw, Eyebright, Fennel, Feverfew, Gentian Root, Guggul, Horehound, Hyssop, Licorice, Reishi, St. John's Wort, White Willow, Witch Hazel, Wormwood, Yarrow, Yucca.
*
Antilithic Herbs*
Herbs that prevent the formation or help remove stones or gravel in the urinary system.
Gravel Root, Hydrangea, Stone Root, Uva Ursi.

*Antimicrobial Herbs*
Herbs that can help the body destroy or resist pathogenic micro-organisms.
Calendula, Cat's Claw, Cloves, Echinacea, Eucalyptus, Feverfew, Juniper, Licorice, Myrrh, Olive Leaf, Pau d'arco, Red Clover, Rose Hips, St. John's Wort, Uva Ursi, Wormwood.

*Antineoplastic Herbs*
Having the specific action of inhibiting and combating tumor development.
Chaparral Leaf, Cleavers, Red Clover, Reishi, St. John's Wort, Shiitake.

*Antiseptic Herbs*
Herbs that can be applied to the skin to prevent and resist bacterial growth.
Bilberry, Black Walnut, Chamomile, Chaparral Leaf, Cloves, Echinacea, Elecampane, Eyebright, Gentian Root, Golden Seal, Horseradish, Myrrh, Oregon Grape, Parsley, Queen of the Meadow, Red Clover, Sage, Sarsaparilla, Schizandra, Thyme, Uva Ursi, White Oak Bark, White Willow, Witch Hazel, Wormwood, Yarrow.
*
Antispasmodic Herbs*
Antispasmodics can prevent or ease spasms and cramps in the body.
Black Cohosh,, Blue Cohosh, Blue Vervain, Boneset, Calamus, Chamomile, Cramp bark, Dill, Dong Quai, Fennel, Garlic, Hope, Hyssop, Lady's Slipper, Licorice, Lobelia, Motherwort, Mullein, Oat Straw, Passion Flower, Pennyroyal, Pleurisy Root, Red Clover, St. John's Root, Scullcap, Thyme, Valerian, Wild Yam.

*Aphrodisiac Herbs*
Herbs used to stimulate sexual potency and passion.
Angelica, Astragalus, Damiana, False Unicorn, Ginseng, Kava Kava, Muira Puama, Schizandra, Suma, Yohimbe.

*Aromatic Herbs*
Herbs that have a strong and often pleasant odor and can stimulate the digestive juices.
Angelica, Anise Seed, Catnip, Celery Seed, Chamomile, Cloves, Fennel, Feverfew, Garlic, Ginger, Ho-Shou-Wu, Juniper, Peppermint, Rosemary, Sage, Sarsaparilla, Thyme, Valerian, Yerba Santa.

*Astringent Herbs*
Astringents contract tissue and can reduce secretions and discharges.
Agrimony, Bayberry, Bilberry, Blessed Thistle, Blue Vervain, Butcher's Broom, Calendula, Cleavers, Coltsfoot, Comfrey, Cordyceps, Cramp bark ,Cyani Flowers, Eyebright, Garcinia, Hops, Golden Seal, Hops, Male Fern, Muira Puama, Myrrh, Nettle, Periwinkle, Queen of the Meadow, Saw Palmetto, Schizandra, Slippery Elm, Squawvine, St. John's Wort, Stone Root, Suma, Uva Ursi, White Oak Bark, Wild Cherry Bark, Witch Hazel, Wood Betony, Yarrow, Yellow Dock, Yucca.

*Bitter Herbs*
Herbs that taste bitter act as stimulating tonics for the digestive system.
Barberry, Blessed Thistle, Burdock, Catnip, Chamomile, Chaparral Leaf, Coltsfoot, Dong Quai, Elecampane, Eyebright, Feverfew, Gentian Root, Golden Seal, Hops, Ho-Shou-Wu, Hydrangea, Schizandra, Wormwood, Yellow Dock.

*Cardiac Tonic Herbs*
Cardiac tonics are herbs that act beneficially on the heart.
Cayenne , Cat's Claw, Guggul, Hawthorn, Hops, Kelp, Motherwort, Myrrh, Reishi, Siberian Ginseng.

*Carminative Herbs*
Carminatives are rich in volatile oils and expel gas from the stomach and bowels.
Angelica, Catnip, Chamomile, Cloves, Dill, Elecampane, Fennel, Feverfew, Garlic, Ginger, Hops, Hyssop, Juniper, Motherwort, Pennyroyal, Pleurisy Root, Prickly Ash, Queen of the Meadow, Thyme, Valerian, Wild Yam, Wormwood, Yarrow, Yerba Santa.

*Cathartic Herbs*
In large doses cathartics purge the bowels and stimulate glandular secretions.
Barberry, Cascara Sagrada, Hydrangea, Mandrake, Rhubarb, Senna, Yellow Dock.

*Cholagogue Herbs*
Herbs that stimulate the release and secretion of bile from the gall bladder. They also have a laxative effect on the digestive system.
Barberry, Calendula, Dandelion, Gentian Root, Golden Seal, Mandrake, Milk Thistle, Oregon Grape, Wild Yam, Yellow Dock.

*Demulcent Herbs*
Herbs that are usually rich in mucilage and can soothe and protect damaged or inflamed tissue.
Chickweed, Coltsfoot, Comfrey, Cornsilk, Fenugreek ,Garcinia, Irish Moss, Kelp, Licorice, Marshmallow, Milk Thistle, Mullein, Oat Straw, Psyllium, Pumpkin Seeds, Slippery Elm, Suma.

*Depurative Herbs*
Depuratives are herbs that remove impurities and cleanse the blood.
Black Walnut, Blessed Thistle, Burdock, Dandelion, Elderberry, Garlic, Gotu Kola, Oregon Grape, Pau d'Arco, Red Clover, Sarsaparilla, Watercress, Yarrow, Yellow Dock.

*Diaphoretic Herbs*
These herbs will aid the skin in the elimination of toxins through perspiration.
Angelica, Blessed Thistle, Black Cohosh, Blue Vervain, Boneset, Butcher's Broom, Calendula, Catnip, Chamomile, Elecampane, , Fennel, Garlic, Ginger, Passion Flower, Peppermint, Pleurisy Root, Prickly Ash, Sage, Sarsaparilla, White Willow, Yarrow.

*Diuretic Herbs*
Herbs that increase the flow of urine and help in the removal of toxins from the system.
Alfalfa, Astragalus, Bilberry, Blue Vervain ,Buchu, Burdock, Butcher's Broom, Cleavers, Cornsilk, Cyani Flowers, Dandelion, Dill, Dong Quai, Elecampane, False Unicorn, Fennel, Golden Seal, Gotu Kola, Gravel Root, Hawthorn, Juniper, Marshmallow, Nettle, Parsley, Parthenium, Pleurisy Root, Prickly Ash, Red Clover, Safflower, Sarsaparilla, Saw Palmetto, Squawvine, Uva Ursi, White Willow, Yarrow.

*Emetic Herbs*
Emetics are herbs that cause vomiting when taken in specific doses.
Calamus, Elecampane, False Unicorn (in large doses), Lobelia, Mandrake, Poke root.

*Emmenagogue Herbs*
Herbs that stimulate and normalize the menstrual flow.
Black Cohosh, Blessed Thistle, Blue Cohosh, Blue Vervain, Butcher's Broom, Calendula, Catnip, Chamomile, Cramp Bark, Dong Quai, False Unicorn, Fennel, Fenugreek, Feverfew, Ginger, Golden Seal, Hope, Lobelia, Motherwort, Myrrh, Pennyroyal, Prickly Ash, Squawvine, St. John's Wort, Valerian, Vitex, Wormwood, Yarrow .

*Emollient Herbs*
Herbs that are applied to the skin to soften, soothe, or protect it.
Coltsfoot, Comfrey, Fenugreek, Flaxseed, Irish Moss, Kelp, Marshmallow, Mullein, Slippery Elm.

*Expectorant Herbs*
Herbs that assist the body in expelling excess mucous from the respiratory system.
Anise Seed, Blue Vervain, Calamus, Chaparral Leaf, Chickweed, Coltsfoot, Comfrey, Cordyceps, Elecampane, Fennel, Fenugreek, Garlic, Golden Seal, Horehound, Hyssop, Licorice, Ma Huang, Marshmallow, Mullein, Myrrh, Nettle, Pleurisy Root, Red Clover, Reishi, Schizandra, Slippery Elm, Thyme, Wild Cherry Bark, Yerba Santa.

*Febrifuge Herbs*
The febrifuges help the body to bring down fevers.
Angelica, Blessed Thistle, Boneset, Calendula, Cayenne, Gotu Kola, Lobelia, Peppermint, Prickly Ash, Rose Hips, Sage, Scullcap, White Willow, Wormwood.

*Galactogogue Herbs*
Herbs that help breast-feeding mothers increase the flow of mothers milk.
Blessed Thistle, Blue Vervain, Dill, Fennel, Fenugreek, Horsetail, Marshmallow, Milk Thistle, Nettle , Vervain.

*Hepatic Herbs*
Hepatics strengthen and tone the liver as well as stimulate the flow of bile.
Barberry, Cascara Sagrada, Celery Seed, Cleavers, Dandelion, Fennel, Golden Seal, Mandrake, Milk Thistle, Motherwort, Oregon Grape, Prickly Ash, Wild Yam, Wormwood, Yarrow, Yellow Dock.

*Hypnotic Herbs*
Hypnotic herbs will help induce sleep.
Hops, Passion Flower, Lady's Slipper, Scullcap, Valerian.

*Hypotensive Herbs*
Remedies that reduce elevated blood pressure.
Astragalus, Cat's Claw, Hawthorn, Hops, Reishi, Valerian, Yarrow.

*Laxative Herbs*
Herbs that promote the evacuation of the bowels.
Barberry, Boneset, Burdock, Butcher's Broom, Cascara Sagrada, Cleavers, Dandelion, Golden Seal, Licorice, Oregon Grape, Senna, Rhubarb, Yellow Dock.

*Mucilage Herbs*
Mucilaginous herbs contain gelatinous constituents and will often be demulcent.
Fenugreek, Flax Seed, Irish Moss, Kelp, Marshmallow, Parthenium, Psyllium, Slippery Elm.

*Nervine Herbs*
Herbs that strengthen and tone the nervous system, easing anxiety and stress.
Black Cohosh, Blue Cohosh, Blue Vervain, Catnip, Chamomile, Cramp bark, Damiana, Feverfew, Ginkgo, Ginseng, Hops, Jamaican Dogwood, Lady's Slipper, Motherwort, Oat Straw, Passion Flower, Periwinkle, Red Clover, Scullcap, Valerian, Wild Cherry Bark, Wormwood.

*Oxytocic Herbs*
Herbs that stimulate the contraction of the urerus.
Blue Cohosh, Dong Quai, Golden Seal, Red Raspberry, Squaw Vine.

*Parasiticide Herbs*
Herbs that can kill parasites in the digestive tract and on the skin.
Black Walnut, Blue Vervain, Chaparral Leaf, Cloves, Elecampane, Feverfew, Gentian Root, Pumpkin Seeds, Wormwood.

*Pectoral Herbs*
Herbs that have a general strengthening and healing effect on the respiratory system.
Angelica, Chickweed, Coltsfoot, Comfrey, Elecampane, Golden Seal, Licorice, Marshmallow, Mullein, Slippery Elm.

*Purgative Herbs*
Can produce very strong laxative effects and watery evacuations.
Aloe Vera, Cascara Sagrada, Rhubarb, Senna, Yellow Dock .

*Rubefacient Herbs*
Herbs that simulate circulation locally when applied to the skin.
Capsicum, Cloves, Fennel, Ginger, Horseradish, Nettle, Peppermint, Prickly Ash.

*Sedative Herbs*
Herbs that can strongly quiet the nervous system.
Black Cohosh, Bugleweed, Catnip, Celery Seed, Chamomile, Cramp Bark, Hops, Kava Kava, Lady's Slipper, Lobelia, Motherwort, Passion Flower, Periwinkle, Red Clover, Saw Palmetto, Scullcap, St. John's Wort, Valerian, Wild Yam.

*Sialagogue Herbs*
Herbs that stimulate the secretion of saliva from the salivary glands. Cayenne , Gentian Root, Ginger, Horseradish, Licorice, Prickly Ash, Rhubarb.

*Stimulant Herbs*
Herbs that quicken and enliven the physiological function of the body.
Angelica, Bayberry, Calamus, Calendula, Catnip, Cayenne, Cloves, Dandelion, Elecampane, False Unicorn, Fennel, Feverfew, Ginger, Ginkgo, Ma Huang, Muira Puama, Myrrh, Prickly Ash, Sarsaparilla, Schizandra, Valerian, Wild Yam, Wormwood, Yarrow.

*Stomachic Herbs*
Herbs that promote digestion and strengthen the stomach.
Catnip, Chamomile, Chickweed, Cloves, Elecampane, Fennel, Gentian Root, Ginger, Golden Seal, Papaya, Peppermint, Red Raspberry, Rhubarb, Wood Betony, Yerba Santa.

*Tonic Herbs*
The tonic herbs strengthen and tone either specific organs or the whole body through nutritional stimulation.
Alfalfa, Angelica, Ashwagandha, Astragalus, Black Cohosh, Black Walnut, Boneset, Burdock, Calendula, Catnip, Cat's Claw, Cayenne, Chamomile, Cleavers, Coltsfoot, Cordyceps, Cyani Flowers, Damiana, Dandelion, Echinacea, Elecampane, Fenugreek, Garlic, Gentian Root, Ginger, Siberian Ginseng, Golden Seal, Gotu Kola, Hawthorn, Hops, Ho-Shou-Wu, Hydrangea, Licorice, Male Fern, Milk Thistle, Motherwort, Muira Puama, Myrrh, Nettle, Oregon Grape, Poke root, Prickly Ash, Red Clover, Red Raspberry, Sarsaparilla, Saw Palmetto, Schizandra, Sheep Sorrel, Skullcap, Squawvine, Spirulina, Suma, Uva Ursi, Watercress, Wild Yam, Wormwood, Yarrow, Yellow Dock, Yohimbe.

*Vulnerary Herbs*
Herbs that help promote healing of external wounds and cuts.
Aloe Vera, Calendula, Chickweed, Comfrey, Elder Flower, Golden Seal, Horsetail, Hyssop, Male Fern, Marshmallow, Mullein, Myrrh, Plantain, Rhubarb, Sage, St. John's Wort, Slippery Elm, Wood Betony.

http://sites.google.com/site/herbindex/herb-actions


----------



## jamie79 (Mar 18, 2006)

I want to join! I have exclusively used herbs to treat my lyme disease and it has been fantastic to see how the results are so above and beyond what my family said they would be. THey are still skeptical and think I am dumb for not taking abx but, really, the proof is in the pudding.

Anyways, we use herbs for lots of things and I would *love* to be an herbalist someday...when I grow up









Jamie


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

Consider me in!

I used to study herbs a lot and even spent a growing season living on a medicinal herb farm, but haven't really done much in the past few years besides using herbal teas and tonics and salves.

Fun!







:


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
I loved your blog!! I'm going to make the damiana liqueur soon. I have a few ??'s though... May I pm you??

of course!


----------



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

oh!! I would love to join! I learn a lot about herbs through my aunt who works with an herbalist(?) in chicago suburbs....

I use a lot of lavender and TTO and other essential oils
salves
and chinese herbs when needed for illnesses....

i get all of my herbs from natures sunshine because thats what my aunt uses-anyhow, they are highly regarded as far as purity, potency, and they have high testing standards. It is a company that once you belong, you can sign people up under your name and get discounts and then they sign people up etc. it's not a scheme, because its just people buying their herbs and vitamins, but it benefits you as well! i actually have never signed anyone up because i havent met others who believe in this stuff! but if anyone is interested, i can figure out out to go about the signing up







...

otherwise, im here to join the convo! and i'll find out about what my aunt uses for insect repellent-they just posted something about it!

thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

also, the one herb book i have is:

the little herb encyclopedia

by: jack ritchason n.d.


----------



## lactivistmama (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
guarana/ginseng "zoom" balls (I need some energy lately!)

insect repellant (we have already been dealing with ticks and mosquitos! eek!)
lavender/lemon almond bark (for mine and DP's mom's for Mother's day)


Any chance you'd be willing to share how you make these? They sound great!!







:


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactivistmama* 
Any chance you'd be willing to share how you make these? They sound great!!







:

the zoom ball recipe is on my blog.. http://www.redclovermama.blogspot.com I am still deciding on what recipe to use for our insect repellant,but will post back when I make it!


----------



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

i know one summer we took white party streamers-the thin papery kind, and put lots of lavender oil on them and then hung them from the windows and doors to keep the bugs out.....

here's a question: if you had an herbal "survival kit" what would be inside?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

:


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi mamas,

I'm in, I always go to herbs first and have success treating many ailments.
To the pp who asked about bug repellant, I just read an article in Mother Earth News about Beautyberry and how its repellancy to biting insects can match DEET. You rub the leaves on your skin. It has a century old practice of putting the leaves under mule harnesses to deter biting insects.

The articles lists www.MotherEarthNews.com/find-Seeds-Plants.aspx as a resource to find a source for the plants.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Cool thread, missed this one!

Thanks.

Pat


----------



## ~D~ (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 
Herbal mama checking in!

~D~- hey mama!!







Have you thought about her diet? Breads, pasta, etc. and such, REALLY do a number on me. Having a bit of gluten intolerance can insight rage issues and depression.

I love to grow my own too, so rewarding









As for books(I haven't read everything *yet*) but Susan Weed's Wise Women Herbals are great resources. She's on Facebook too!









: Hey Jojo!! Long time no see!!







: I *thought* I subbed this thread, but then didn't get any updates so thought it just fizzled out. I tried to search for it but after the changes, the search function decided it hated me.









Anywho... gluten intolerance, you say?? I actually never thought of food allergy/intolerance as a source of her problem. I will look it up for sure. Got any good links handy??







:

BTW mamas, I just purchased a book called The Green Pharmacy written by James A. Duke, Ph.D. I was in a hurry and short on cash, so needless to say, I was a little disappointed with this one. Such a promising title, though


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Great thread! LLLLOOOOVVVVEEEEE herbs! Will have to post later DD needs mama


----------



## ~D~ (Aug 10, 2008)

**Bumping**

Anyone still interested in this thread??


----------



## highlandmum (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm interested! What herbs are everyone stocking up with for the fall/winter? I've done a lot of combined tincture buying, because I am just too pregnant to make up my own right now, lol But we've bought from wish garden herbs several things, including some pregnancy/birth related...but also mostly for the kids. We've been steering clear of echinacea because of the risk of cytokine storms, and I was wondering, does the elder flower have the same effect as the elder berry (in terms of cytokine storms?) ? Hmmmm....

We've also stocked up on lemonbalm (which is the only thing I harvested this year, lol!), St. John's Wort, some relaxants (skullcap, chamomile, etc.) and some viral fighters (ginger, pau de arco, etc.)...and also typical child-cold herbs like mullein and horehound.

Anyone know about the elder flower? What else is everyone doing fall herb wise?


----------



## ~D~ (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *highlandmum* 
What else is everyone doing fall herb wise?









I'm just starting out with this, so I'm waiting to see what other mamas are doing







I don't have any specific problems that need help at the moment, knock on wood







:


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

for fall:

oregano oil
olive leaf
astragalus
turmeric
cinnamon

will be doing more so will update


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *highlandmum* 
What else is everyone doing fall herb wise?









I just collected a 1/2 gallon of dandelion greens and made dandelion vinegar.


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Today we just put up a big batch of Fire Cider!!!
I always feel so good having this stuff on hand.
Aaaahhhh...
fp


----------



## highlandmum (Jan 20, 2008)

Ohhh we made some fire cider this year too...never tried it before, and it's not done 'brewing' yet.....so we'll see how it turns out!


----------



## ~D~ (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
I'm just starting out with this, so I'm waiting to see what other mamas are doing







I don't have any specific problems that need help at the moment, knock on wood







:


Ok I was wrong... My acne *won't* heal...







:

I think I may die...


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *highlandmum* 
Ohhh we made some fire cider this year too...never tried it before, and it's not done 'brewing' yet.....so we'll see how it turns out!

I hope it turns out for you!








Fire cider is so wonderful to have around during the winter!

Next I'm going to make up a batch of Thieves Oil!!!
http://sites.google.com/site/natural...-immune-system

I've been craving the smells.........
fp


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I just made some goldenrod vinegar. I made an extra jar for my mother for her birthday.
here is some info on it:




http://www.susunweed.com/Article_Glorious-Goldenrod.htm


----------



## ~D~ (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
I just made some goldenrod vinegar. I made an extra jar for my mother for her birthday.
here is some info on it:




http://www.susunweed.com/Article_Glorious-Goldenrod.htm

Looks interesting!


----------



## highlandmum (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you for the link about the goldenrod!!! I've got to find a patch to start drying some!


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrannieP* 
Today we just put up a big batch of Fire Cider!!!
I always feel so good having this stuff on hand.
Aaaahhhh...
fp

Whats better this or the master tonic??


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
Whats better this or the master tonic??

Same things aren't they?
If not, what's the dif?

My whole house smells so yummy right now from the thieves oil we made today!







:


----------



## herbalshakti (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I am looking for a recipe to make my own herbal bug repellant spray that is good for most specifically repelling mosquitoes and ticks. It also should be kid friendly! TIA if anyone has a recipe to share! I have found several recipes online but thought I'd ask here! IU normally use the Swy Flotter by Kiss my Face but wanted to make our own this year!










I've made my own insect repelant by gathering eucalyptus leaves and seed pods and making a real strong decoction then adding a bit of grain alcohol to preserve it (10-25%) I also have added essential oils such tea tree, juniper and some more eucalyptus just to make it real detering. I then add it to a spray bottle.


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herbalshakti* 
I've made my own insect repelant by gathering eucalyptus leaves and seed pods and making a real strong decoction then adding a bit of grain alcohol to preserve it (10-25%) I also have added essential oils such tea tree, juniper and some more eucalyptus just to make it real detering. I then add it to a spray bottle.

Oh that sounds really interesting - I'd like to try that decoction!
I usually make this one:
Herbal Insect Repellent
It's just essential oils and witch hazel.
fp


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Just wondering, do you all use comfrey leaf internally?
I have a bunch that I dried from my garden to use in salves and stuff, but I'm wondering about drinking it in infusions???
TIA


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

Subbing!

Great thread!! I am making a bunch of tinctures for the upcoming fall.winter.spring/flu season.


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandyMom* 
Just wondering, do you all use comfrey leaf internally?
I have a bunch that I dried from my garden to use in salves and stuff, but I'm wondering about drinking it in infusions???
TIA

I do. I add it to my nourishing infusion blends.
I know some ppl don't take it internally b/c of reported liver toxicity. But I think that's the root, not leaf.
fp


----------



## 3lilpunkins (Oct 3, 2008)

Herbs & vitamins are my passion!








ALL drugs, OTC & prescription are evil, at leaast thats how we run our home


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

hey just came across this thread today- wanted to make a note so I could find it again.
sometimes I have used comfrey internally- but since all the PA info came out I have been very selective when I have used it and usually have found something else to use= like plantain or ... that way I don't have to think about the PA risk at all-
externally as a skin healer still use it and the thing is that because it heals things so fast you don't use much of it.


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwherbs* 
hey just came across this thread today- wanted to make a note so I could find it again.
sometimes I have used comfrey internally- but since all the PA info came out I have been very selective when I have used it and usually have found something else to use= like plantain or ... that way I don't have to think about the PA risk at all-
externally as a skin healer still use it and the thing is that because it heals things so fast you don't use much of it.

What's PA?


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

so I had to look it up to spell it right - it stands for pyrrolizidine alkaloids- the toxic ones get trapped in the liver and act sort of the way that asbestos acts in the lungs- the body can't easily get rid of them and the attempts to do so make for more toxicisity ...


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwherbs* 
so I had to look it up to spell it right - it stands for pyrrolizidine alkaloids- the toxic ones get trapped in the liver and act sort of the way that asbestos acts in the lungs- the body can't easily get rid of them and the attempts to do so make for more toxicisity ...

There's some good info on Pyrrolizidine Alkaloids in Comfrey here:
http://www.comfreycentral.com/research/comfrey_pa.htm
Loads of great info on comfrey in general.

fp


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have made tinctures before using brandy as a mentruum. I would like to use glycerin as my family objects to the alcohol.

On the topic of making an herbal tincture in a menstruum of glycerin, what ratios do you favor, as far as glycerin to water goes?

Some sources I've consulted indicate 60% vegetable glycerin to 40% water. Rosemary Gladstar (from her website) suggests 1 part glycerin to 2-3 parts water.

Any other suggestions? What have you found works well?

From Rosemary's site, she points out that glycerin does not draw out the resinous or oily components of herbs as well as alcohol does. Any opinions regarding this or herbs that do better in glycerin than others?

Thank you for your input. I am looking forward to making some lovely tinctures again before the flu season begins in earnest!


----------



## jenneology (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm subbing! I'm big into herbal and homeopathic remedies for illness in our home. Its mainly focussed on childhood illnesses for the kiddos, but my husband is coming around as he sees me using things that work. My favorite is a fever reducing tea that I discovered doesn't have to be ingested to work. Soaking in a bathtub with it brings down a fever quickly. Off the top of my head, I'm trying to remember: lemon balm, peppermint, echinacea?, and something else. Wow, that's not helpful. I pretty much always have to look stuff up. I use Susan Weed's for the childbearing year and "Smart Medicine for a Healthier Child/Healthier Living" I've considered an herbalism degree (I live in Seattle afterall, home of Basytr) but its $90,000! No thanks! I like the idea of mentoring/apprenticing with a wise herbal woman, or book learning on my own.

I am lucky enough to live a few blocks away from a store called the Herbalist, so I can get lots there.

I have also tried some Ayurvedic herbs which I get from the Ayurvedic Health Center down the street.


----------



## Kismet_fw (Aug 7, 2009)

My sweetie thinks it's strange when I make things instead of buying otc products too, but he's gotten used to me doing it, and sometimes takes the herbal capsules from the stores. He's starting to understand about the difference between treating and over-medicating.

One young lady in my neighborhood was embarassed once when out for a walk with her mom (who doesn't speak English.) Mom saw the great stand of mint around my front step and wanted permission to pick some. I said of course, all she wanted!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I have found that glycerin turns to mold fairly rapidly- I would suggest making vinegars or elixirs out of honey, maple syrup or use teas/ decoctions and soups-- oils and salves


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

greenthumb3,
When using vegetable glycerin, I always dilute it with equal parts of water and it works well for me. Another alcohol-free option is herbal vinegars. I LOVE making and using herbal vinegars.
Here's a good article about making them:
Making Herbal Vinegars


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

FrannieP do you refrigerate your glycerins? or use them right away- I really have tried the 50/50 and have ended up with mold in this dry climate- I start with fresh herbs and they just haven't worked- tell me how you have done it please. and what you have made


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I prefer vinegar over glycerine. Just remeber that you need to double your dose if you aren't using alcohol.


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwherbs* 
FrannieP do you refrigerate your glycerins? or use them right away- I really have tried the 50/50 and have ended up with mold in this dry climate- I start with fresh herbs and they just haven't worked- tell me how you have done it please. and what you have made

I do refrigerate my glycerines and vinegars.
I can't recall all of the glycerines I've made - I've made so many.
comfrey
chickweed
dandelion
cleavers
elder berry
hawthorn
echinacea
red clover
nettle
and blends like roots for iron/calcium etc.

As for mold.
Have you tried leaving an inch of glycerin above the plant matter?
Do you shake it daily?
Store in the dark?
Plastic lids - not metal?
What else?....
I use a chopstick to poke the plant matter around in the jar to get rid of air bubbles.
The only time I've had mold is if I've forgotten a jar in the cabinet and find it next year!









hth
fp


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for the input so far.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrannieP* 
greenthumb3,
When using vegetable glycerin, I always dilute it with equal parts of water and it works well for me. Another alcohol-free option is herbal vinegars. I LOVE making and using herbal vinegars.
Here's a good article about making them:
Making Herbal Vinegars

Good to know what worked for you. I have one more recipe that calls for 50/50 water and glycerine. It is slightly frustrating as there are so many different recipes for glycerites (some herbalists say it needs more water, and another more glycerin, not to mention the ratio of menstruum to marc!!!).

I am a little nervous that I won't get the ratios right and then my tincture won't have the components in it that I want. Oh, well, I will just have to make some small batches and see what works.

I am going to check out the herbal vinegar link. Depending on the herb I am using, I may make some with glycerine/water and others with vinegar, so good to know. Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
I prefer vinegar over glycerine. Just remeber that you need to double your dose if you aren't using alcohol.

Yes, good reminder. I heard that the usual thought is that those two (vinegar and glycerites) equal about half the strength of the same herb tinctured with alcohol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrannieP* 
I do refrigerate my glycerines and vinegars.
I can't recall all of the glycerines I've made - I've made so many.
comfrey
chickweed
dandelion
cleavers
elder berry
hawthorn
echinacea
red clover
nettle
and blends like roots for iron/calcium etc.

As for mold.
Have you tried leaving an inch of glycerin above the plant matter?
Do you shake it daily?
Store in the dark?
Plastic lids - not metal?
What else?....
I use a chopstick to poke the plant matter around in the jar to get rid of air bubbles.
The only time I've had mold is if I've forgotten a jar in the cabinet and find it next year!









hth
fp

Mm, good point. I made a glycerite tincture with a friend and we didn't know the bit about having the herb covered with glycerine, and that sometimes you need to "top it off" after a day or so if the herb soaks up the menstruum, which can cause mold if the herb is uncovered. I think I will go ahead and try it and see how it goes, remembering to shake often and make sure the herb is covered.


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

I made this yesterday and it turned out so good!
I left out the corn b/c of allergy. And I used dried shiitake mushrooms.
First time I ever cooked with astragalus root.
Herbal Tonic Soup Recipe
sandy


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

sandy,
where did you get the astragalus root?


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandyMom* 
I made this yesterday and it turned out so good!
I left out the corn b/c of allergy. And I used dried shiitake mushrooms.
First time I ever cooked with astragalus root.
Herbal Tonic Soup Recipe
sandy

looks good! (just got some shiitake mushrooms today...soup is on the menu!)


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

My order of herbs arrived last week and today I picked up the rest of the ingredients I needed to make my tinctures.

I plan on shaking them twice a day. Not sure if I should let them tincture for 2 weeks or for 6, still debating (any advice is welcome on that score).

*Vinegars:*
Nettle
Cleavers
Red Raspberry
*
Glycerin/distilled water (50/50):*
Astragalus
Echinacea angustafolia
Elder flower
Elder berry
Codonopsis
Yarrow
Passionflower and Valerian
Ginger root
Peppermint
Chamomile


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenthumb3* 
My order of herbs arrived last week and today I picked up the rest of the ingredients I needed to make my tinctures.

I plan on shaking them twice a day. Not sure if I should let them tincture for 2 weeks or for 6, still debating (any advice is welcome on that score).


Since you are using glycerine, I would let it go for atleast 6 weeks. You could muscle test or dowse each tincture to know the specific times for each. Roots will need to sit longer than flowers to pull out the medicine.


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrannieP* 
sandy,
where did you get the astragalus root?

I ordered it from Mountain Rose Herbs b/c at my hfs I don't think they sell enough of it for it to be fresh - it looked kinda sketchy. But the stuff I ordered arrived very fresh smelling - even for a dried root.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

I put this thread in the Resource sticky


----------



## angelailona (Feb 18, 2009)

Count me in!

We use a combination of Essential Oils and Herbal Extracts.

For Fall we are using On Guard to boost and protect and Oregano for coughs, colds, etc. We are also diffusing essential oils on a regular basis to purify the air in our home.

We also drink lots of Rooibos tea. It tastes great and my son loves it. Hot or Cold!

ANGIE


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Last night my 2 yr dd was running a fever and was crying and just a mess. I made her up a personalized blend cup of tea and she got so calm and relaxed and soon fell asleep and slept the whle night. Yay herbs!!!!


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

I got the herbindex newsletter with a recipe for infused ginger oil that you make in a crock pot. I have some going right now and the smell is AMAZING!!!!!
I am so excited to try it out when it's done! If it turns out as good as it smells I am going to give this stuff as holiday gifts this year!
http://sites.google.com/site/herbind...pot-ginger-oil
I LOVE ginger!!!!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandyMom* 
I got the herbindex newsletter with a recipe for infused ginger oil that you make in a crock pot. I have some going right now and the smell is AMAZING!!!!!
I am so excited to try it out when it's done! If it turns out as good as it smells I am going to give this stuff as holiday gifts this year!
http://sites.google.com/site/herbind...pot-ginger-oil
I LOVE ginger!!!!









I love the sound of this. Ginger is so yummy. How would you make this without a crockpot? I don't have one.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I just made some cascara sagrada bark infused olive oil. It is usually taken internally for a laxative, but also used for a liver gallbladder herb. I made it to use externally applied with heat over the liver area.


----------



## jamie79 (Mar 18, 2006)

This is such an amazing thread! Thanks for all the great ideas ladies!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for the link!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandyMom* 
I got the herbindex newsletter with a recipe for infused ginger oil that you make in a crock pot. I have some going right now and the smell is AMAZING!!!!!
I am so excited to try it out when it's done! If it turns out as good as it smells I am going to give this stuff as holiday gifts this year!
http://sites.google.com/site/herbind...pot-ginger-oil
I LOVE ginger!!!!


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
I love the sound of this. Ginger is so yummy. How would you make this without a crockpot? I don't have one.

Here's the directions for making infused oils the traditional way:
http://sites.google.com/site/herbind...e-infused-oils

Ginger is trickier though b/c of the high water content. Maybe you could find a free or used crock pot - I see them quite often on freecycle or craigslist.

Quote:

I just made some cascara sagrada bark infused olive oil. It is usually taken internally for a laxative, but also used for a liver gallbladder herb. I made it to use externally applied with heat over the liver area.
I was just reading about this herb! I see it often in gallbladder formulas but never thought about it applied topically. This ginger oil has inspired me to make lots of herbal infused oils - they are so decadent and nutruring! I really can't wait to _taste_ the ginger oil too!









great thread ladies!


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

subbing.


----------



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

bluebird: can you post what was in your tea?


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nycmom18* 
bluebird: can you post what was in your tea?

Sure thing!
The blend was for 2 cup hot water:
1/2 tsp echinacea
1/2 tsp dandelion leaf
1 tsp chamomile flowers
1 tsp rose hipps

I steeped it for 15 minutes and sweetened it with maple syrup to get my 2 yr old to drink it. I am still so shocked at how soothing it was. She was just so misrable with 102+ fever. She slept the whole night and woke up so cheerful with a low fever and is all better now. I think it had alot to do with the herbs. (and alot of prayer!)


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandyMom* 
Here's the directions for making infused oils the traditional way:
http://sites.google.com/site/herbind...e-infused-oils

Ginger is trickier though b/c of the high water content. Maybe you could find a free or used crock pot - I see them quite often on freecycle or craigslist.

I was just reading about this herb! I see it often in gallbladder formulas but never thought about it applied topically. This ginger oil has inspired me to make lots of herbal infused oils - they are so decadent and nutruring! I really can't wait to _taste_ the ginger oil too!









great thread ladies!

I think I may make the ginger oil at a very low temp with my double boiler, so it is kind of mimiking the crockpot.

The reason I got thinking about using the cascara topically is because I don't need any help with the laxaitve area and that is what the herb is famous for, but I want the liver/galbladder benifits, so I hope that it will mainly work on the liver and not on the bowels. Plus I am breastfeeding and babe and dont want him to have the runs. It isn't that hard to do because the other day I wad taking a salt bath and took my baby in with me. When we got out, I never saw him have such runs(sorry if TMI). I think the magnesium did it.

I tested myself that it would work topically with heat applied and be safe while breastfeeding. No way would I have used it while pregant, but now is a good time.

My baby is still jaundice after 2 months and the doctos did liver tests and they were all fine. So I think it is pointig to me to strengthen my liver. Plus I have a feeling that it has something to do with lyme that I have right now. I just have a feelng that I need to work on my liver to finally give up the last of the lyme that I have and lyme can cling to the body very well and to weak areas too. My liver always seems to need extra tlc. I am using teasel tincture for the lyme and I think that I need to assist it with cascara bark oil on the liver.
Whoa, I totally am rambling. I guess herb talk does it to me.


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

For those of you who gather your own rose hips, do you seed before drying or do you use them whole?
Also, aside from in tea blends, what else do you do with them?
fp


----------



## ~D~ (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok







This thread has gotten really good! =)

That's a great question, FrannieP =) I love rosehips, so yummy! =)

bluebirdmama1, DH has gallbladder issues, and your post really got me thinking... maybe I could make something to help a little. These are his cheif complaints in that dept. - sorry in advance if TMI








a. lots of burping, gas... sometimes bowel distress too
b. pain in the upper GI area when it flares up really bad...

I wonder if using the cascara would help... What do you suggest? He's been to the doctor and short of taking it out, it is what it is. I am really interested in trying to figure it out =)


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
Ok







This thread has gotten really good! =)

That's a great question, FrannieP =) I have a question about the ginger oil... What would you use it for? Can it be applied topically or just used for taste??

You can eat it and use it topically! There are lots of suggestions at the bottom of this page:
http://sites.google.com/site/herbind...pot-ginger-oil
I like to mix a bit with minced garlic and tamari for a yummy salad dressing - or in hummus!








But it smells and feels wonderful rubbed into the skin also!
fp


----------



## ~D~ (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah, I read that after I took the time to review the links =) That's why I went in and edited my post. weird how that question showed up on your screen... But seriously though, I want to make some for x-mas gifts. would there be any contra-indications for people on medication, I wonder?? I would hate to give it as a gift and cause someone to get sick or something. I realize that herbs can be very powerful...


----------



## jamie79 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey! I am trying to decide between a diffuser and a nebulizer (from mountain rose herbs...) and of the one you recommend, how many of each to take care of an entire house. We have almost 3000 sq ft, but it is an old house, so the layout is very choppy and I wonder how the benefits would reach each room.

TIA!

Jamie


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Since you are using glycerine, I would let it go for atleast 6 weeks. You could muscle test or dowse each tincture to know the specific times for each. Roots will need to sit longer than flowers to pull out the medicine.

Just saw this. K, thanks, good reminder that flowers may take less time than the roots.

Everything is smelling and looking good so far. (No mold, yay!)

Had to top up the liquid in some of the jars as some of the herbs absorbed more mentruum than others and the amount needed tweaking a day or so after starting them. I also had to scoop out a little of some of the herbs as some of them expanded in the liquid and there was too little movement when the jar was shaken, had a feeling that was not a good thing.

Since this is my first time making tinctures with vinegar and glycerin (separately, not in the same blend), I am learning as I go. Alcohol was much easier! But learning lots and looking forward to some sweet tasting tinctures (oh, my, can't hardly wait for the Valerian Passionflower one to be ready, I am craving it already!!)

Thanks for the input so far!


----------



## crunchierbytheday (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi! I am hoping you all can help me out a little. I have no experience with herbal remedies and such, but I am very interested in learning! I have a DS who is 7 mo., and my DP is always so quick to suggest giving him tylenol when it seems like he doesn't feel well or is in pain from teething. I try to make it a last resort (unfortunately due to sleep deprivation I've caved a few times) but it would help if we had some other things around. I am wondering are there some basic things I need to know? And what are some of the things you always make sure you have around? Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

can't write a lot now...almost shabbat...

But...
lavender essential oil (burns)
clove essential oil (teething)
olive oil infused with garlic (fever)

remember that essential oils need to be cut in a carrier oil. I'll tell you more later. xoxo


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out this article:
Herbal Remedies for Children
Also, you may want to get a good book on homeopathy. IMO homeopathy is wonderful for babes.
fp


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchierbytheday* 
Hi! I am hoping you all can help me out a little. I have no experience with herbal remedies and such, but I am very interested in learning! I have a DS who is 7 mo., and my DP is always so quick to suggest giving him tylenol when it seems like he doesn't feel well or is in pain from teething. I try to make it a last resort (unfortunately due to sleep deprivation I've caved a few times) but it would help if we had some other things around. I am wondering are there some basic things I need to know? And what are some of the things you always make sure you have around? Any help is greatly appreciated!!!

Hi! Welcome to the thread. For the intense teething pain that nothing else can soothe, we have used Motrin for our little guys. But really, haven't had to use it much as other remedies have worked very well in most cases for teething.

Teething can be stressful for little ones! (for Mom and Dad, too)

One homeopathic remedy that has worked well for my kids is Hyland's Teething Tablets. They dissolve very easily, and there is a gel form available, too. Those calmed our kids down and helped them feel a bit better. Sometimes I had to give a dose, wait an hour or two, then another dose, and then saw results, and sometimes gave it all day off and on. We've had good results with it. Chamomilla is another remedy that is all natural and homeopathic and is very calming.

Bach's Rescue Remedy, maybe a drop or two rubbed on baby's gums, was great for calming a baby who needed a little "extra" comfort.

Lastly, and you should put a drop of this one on your finger and put it on your gums to determine the strength to give your own baby: Herbs for Kids Gum-omile oil. You put a drop on your finger and rub it into baby's gums sparingly. It's strong, as it has clove oil in it (as a pp suggested), but it works great to numb pain as those teeth start to break through the gums, like an all-natural Baby Orajel. (analgesic)

HTH


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Going to follow you all around.







I really want to learn more about alternative therapies. I have dabbled with homeopathic meds and some herbals. Just gets a little







: for me trying to figure it all out.


----------



## crunchierbytheday (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the info!! I'm so excited to start learning all about homeopathy! Are good books on the subject easy to find? Is there a certain one that I should make sure to keep on hand? Oh, and if there is a website or book that answers my next question, just point me in the right direction.. But I am planning on nursing my DS for a while, and a friend of mine is pregnant, so is most of this stuff safe while nursing and/or expecting? I have so much to learn...


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Wanted to pass on this great article:
Just Say No to Synthetic Vitamins and Processed Foods
At the end there's a list of what vitamins & minerals are found in specific herbs.


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandyMom* 
Wanted to pass on this great article:
Just Say No to Synthetic Vitamins and Processed Foods
At the end there's a list of what vitamins & minerals are found in specific herbs.

Great article - thanks!









crunchierbytheday,
Yes, homeopathy is safe while pregnant and nursing.
abchomeopathy.com is a good site imo.
And there are loads of good books. Check to see what your library has to offer maybe.
fp


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

a drop of clove essential oil does WONDERS for tooth & gum pain. I also used to use the chamomilla homeopathy tablets with my kiddos. Another great thing to try is some catnip tea. It's an analgesic and is a great thing to use for teething. You can just put it in a bottle/sippy if he will take one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchierbytheday* 
Hi! I am hoping you all can help me out a little. I have no experience with herbal remedies and such, but I am very interested in learning! I have a DS who is 7 mo., and my DP is always so quick to suggest giving him tylenol when it seems like he doesn't feel well or is in pain from teething. I try to make it a last resort (unfortunately due to sleep deprivation I've caved a few times) but it would help if we had some other things around. I am wondering are there some basic things I need to know? And what are some of the things you always make sure you have around? Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

just an FYI that clove oil is to be applied neat (no dilution) for teething pain.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv* 
can't write a lot now...almost shabbat...

But...
lavender essential oil (burns)
clove essential oil (teething)
olive oil infused with garlic (fever)

remember that essential oils need to be cut in a carrier oil. I'll tell you more later. xoxo


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

no need to deseed. rosehips make wonderful jelly!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrannieP* 
For those of you who gather your own rose hips, do you seed before drying or do you use them whole?
Also, aside from in tea blends, what else do you do with them?
fp


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
just an FYI that clove oil is to be applied neat (no dilution) for teething pain.

I'm going to disagree here. I, too, use these oils "neat" every now and again, But would NEVER recommend that approach, because whenever you do that, you run a HUGE risk of sensitizing your skin to the oil and causing serious adverse reactions later on down the line (you can google this...probably something like "never use essential oils neat" or "skin sensitizing to eo's" or something like that). Nearly ALL reputiable essential oil certified persons or their distributors will tell you the very same thing.

As for clove oil, specifically, I find that mixing a drop or two in a tablespoon of olive oil is just as effective and carries none of the risks of using neat.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrannieP* 
For those of you who gather your own rose hips, do you seed before drying or do you use them whole?
Also, aside from in tea blends, what else do you do with them?
fp

Just made some rosehip syrup with hips and honey as a tonic for the kids during cold and flu season. They're taking a tsp a day in warm water (as `roseberry tea') or in lemonade (which makes it taste like orange juice).

They love the taste and it is lovely for me to have them excited about taking an herbal for a change! They helped me pick the hips and watched me make it and I think that the connection they have to this tonic will help them get the most good out of it. Even if it is `just the placebo effect' at work, I'll take it


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Well I have used and recommended clove oil in the mouth neat on plenty of occasions with NO adverse reactions for both teething and tooth infections.. We are talking ONE drop here. It is also very common to use lavender oil neat on burns, blisters,cuts,etc. (agin ONE drop) I have used tea tree oil neat successfully on fungal infections of the fingers (after removal of artificial nails and on the toes. These are the only instances I ever used oils neat.

I have been using essential oils for 15 years now and have studied it in depth so it's not like I recommend these without any knowledge or working experience. The companies will tell you NEVER to use neat as they are just covering their butt. Any reputable aromatherapist worth their salt can tell you which oils CAN be used neat and under what circumstances. The 3 listed above are the exceptions to the rule of never using essential oils undiluted. I have never heard of anyone having problems with these specific applications.

I also want to add the use of oils neat is not very often. I can count on one hand the times I have used oils neat on myself for instance. Not very often at all.

You really must use common sense and outweigh the risks for yourself but I have no problem using oils in the ways listed above or even recommending using them those ways to other.

As another example my partner uses lavender oil neat ALL the time on cuts, scrapes, bites,etc. Again no adverse reactions. I really think it depends on the oil. I would NEVER suggest using say citrus based oils neat. BIG RISK there.
Also if you do dilute oils for said applications above they become MUCH less effective in my experience.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv* 
I'm going to disagree here. I, too, use these oils "neat" every now and again, But would NEVER recommend that approach, because whenever you do that, you run a HUGE risk of sensitizing your skin to the oil and causing serious adverse reactions later on down the line (you can google this...probably something like "never use essential oils neat" or "skin sensitizing to eo's" or something like that). Nearly ALL reputiable essential oil certified persons or their distributors will tell you the very same thing.

As for clove oil, specifically, I find that mixing a drop or two in a tablespoon of olive oil is just as effective and carries none of the risks of using neat.


----------



## eallen (Oct 23, 2005)

Well, I just wrote a huge post and the forums logged me out so it didn't post. grr. Let's see if I can remember it.

I have dabbled in herbs but mostly for hair and skin care, not as much for actual healing and very rarely taken internally. So I mostly have only experimented with salves and oils. I read this whole thread and have a lot of links to go through. I have some questions and I'm sorry if this gets long:

For me: I have something wrong with my skin. I bruise easily, scar badly and take forever to heal. I actually have a slow clotting time and the drs aren't sure why. Because of all this, I get infections frequently. Right now, maybe from the weather changing, I am having a tough time. My legs are covered in bruises (it looks like I was running through a forest backward) and every little cut or scrape becomes red, itchy and hot. I got three infected hair follicles last week and though they are gone now, I immediately grew concerned for my 3 month old eyebrow piecing and I was right to be concerned. It got red, inflamed and pussy. I cleared out as much pus as possible without being too jarring (for fear of rejection) and I have ben cleaning and doing salt water soaks. The other day I made a salve of 1 t. honey, 1 t. castor, 1 drop rosemary EO and 1 drop TTO. I soaked a flannel baby wipe in it and have been placing it over my eyebrow for 30-60 mins three times a day. I wear a hat with it for the added heat and last night I used a heating pad over it as well. I started on garlic last night too. The redness seems to be gone but I am still scared the infection is still there, i'm also scared it will reject the piercing now as well. My question is, is there anything else I can be doing? How long should I continue what I am doing?

For my BFF: My friend Seth has had an awful couple of weeks. He was in tremendous pain and went to the ER to discover bad gall stones which the dr broke up with an ultrasound but they still couldn't clear out so they had to remove his gall bladder. He was sent home and was still in way too much pain. He went back to the hospital where they discovered a gall stone had lodged in the bile duct so they removed the stone. He's home now and is healing though still really weak and in pain. Because the stone had been lodged in the bile duct, his liver was holding in all the bad stuff and his liver enzymes were off the charts. The drs are now testing to make sure his liver is functioning properly again and his body has a lot of crap to get rid off. Can anyone advice anything I can make for him?

For my son: My 4 year old has severe anxiety and sensory problems. Officially he has autism though not in the traditional sense. He is always upset, has trouble sleeping and internalizes everything. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas to help lift his mood and release tension. He loves tea so that might be a good idea.

Thanks so much.

Liz


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eallen* 
My 4 year old has severe anxiety and sensory problems. Officially he has autism though not in the traditional sense. He is always upset, has trouble sleeping and internalizes everything. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas to help lift his mood and release tension. He loves tea so that might be a good idea.

Here's a good article:
Natural Remedies for Anxiety
Have you tried any homeopathic remedies? Others here are way more knowledgeable than I about homeopathy - but it seems like they might be good for such a young one.

For your friend who has the gallbladder/ liver issues - maybe some milk thistle?
sandy


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Oh no your poor friend!!!!!! I had a gallstone stuck in my common bile duct after my c/s. It tured into pancreatitis quickly. It is sooo VERY painful and it took me 5 months to recover. I still have some mild issues 5+ years later! I can deeply sympathize.

I would recommend burdock and dandelion for detoxing and strengthening. Milk thistle is definitely good for cleansing too. Herb Pharm carries a liver tonic too you might look into.

I think a good diet (no junk or high in fats) and lots and lots of water will help too.

As for your son have you tried catnip tea? It is a very gentle nervine! I have a high energy 5yo with sensory issues and it works WONDERS for him!

As for your bruising issues I might suggest arnica topically? If you can apply it immedietley after banging yourself or whatever it should prevent bruising somewhat. (maybe you have tried this though). Are you anemic? Have you looked into iron absorption issues at all or do you think it's more a clotting disorder of some sort? Maybe try some Floridix or some herbs rich in iron such as nettles/catnip (tea)? Yellow dock might me useful.

For infections I like to use olive leaf. You could also try lavender oil compresses. (just put a few drops in a small dish of water and soak your flannel and voila! )

HTH!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eallen* 
Well, I just wrote a huge post and the forums logged me out so it didn't post. grr. Let's see if I can remember it.

I have dabbled in herbs but mostly for hair and skin care, not as much for actual healing and very rarely taken internally. So I mostly have only experimented with salves and oils. I read this whole thread and have a lot of links to go through. I have some questions and I'm sorry if this gets long:

For me: I have something wrong with my skin. I bruise easily, scar badly and take forever to heal. I actually have a slow clotting time and the drs aren't sure why. Because of all this, I get infections frequently. Right now, maybe from the weather changing, I am having a tough time. My legs are covered in bruises (it looks like I was running through a forest backward) and every little cut or scrape becomes red, itchy and hot. I got three infected hair follicles last week and though they are gone now, I immediately grew concerned for my 3 month old eyebrow piecing and I was right to be concerned. It got red, inflamed and pussy. I cleared out as much pus as possible without being too jarring (for fear of rejection) and I have ben cleaning and doing salt water soaks. The other day I made a salve of 1 t. honey, 1 t. castor, 1 drop rosemary EO and 1 drop TTO. I soaked a flannel baby wipe in it and have been placing it over my eyebrow for 30-60 mins three times a day. I wear a hat with it for the added heat and last night I used a heating pad over it as well. I started on garlic last night too. The redness seems to be gone but I am still scared the infection is still there, i'm also scared it will reject the piercing now as well. My question is, is there anything else I can be doing? How long should I continue what I am doing?

For my BFF: My friend Seth has had an awful couple of weeks. He was in tremendous pain and went to the ER to discover bad gall stones which the dr broke up with an ultrasound but they still couldn't clear out so they had to remove his gall bladder. He was sent home and was still in way too much pain. He went back to the hospital where they discovered a gall stone had lodged in the bile duct so they removed the stone. He's home now and is healing though still really weak and in pain. Because the stone had been lodged in the bile duct, his liver was holding in all the bad stuff and his liver enzymes were off the charts. The drs are now testing to make sure his liver is functioning properly again and his body has a lot of crap to get rid off. Can anyone advice anything I can make for him?

For my son: My 4 year old has severe anxiety and sensory problems. Officially he has autism though not in the traditional sense. He is always upset, has trouble sleeping and internalizes everything. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas to help lift his mood and release tension. He loves tea so that might be a good idea.

Thanks so much.

Liz


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Well I have used and recommended clove oil in the mouth neat on plenty of occasions with NO adverse reactions for both teething and tooth infections.. We are talking ONE drop here. It is also very common to use lavender oil neat on burns, blisters,cuts,etc. (agin ONE drop) I have used tea tree oil neat successfully on fungal infections of the fingers (after removal of artificial nails and on the toes. These are the only instances I ever used oils neat.

I have been using essential oils for 15 years now and have studied it in depth so it's not like I recommend these without any knowledge or working experience. The companies will tell you NEVER to use neat as they are just covering their butt. Any reputable aromatherapist worth their salt can tell you which oils CAN be used neat and under what circumstances. The 3 listed above are the exceptions to the rule of never using essential oils undiluted. I have never heard of anyone having problems with these specific applications.

I also want to add the use of oils neat is not very often. I can count on one hand the times I have used oils neat on myself for instance. Not very often at all.

You really must use common sense and outweigh the risks for yourself but I have no problem using oils in the ways listed above or even recommending using them those ways to other.

As another example my partner uses lavender oil neat ALL the time on cuts, scrapes, bites,etc. Again no adverse reactions. I really think it depends on the oil. I would NEVER suggest using say citrus based oils neat. BIG RISK there.
Also if you do dilute oils for said applications above they become MUCH less effective in my experience.

Okay, I am going to say my piece and then we will agree to disagree and I will have done my part to forwarn everyone that using oils "neat" is entirely at their own risk. A quick search of sensitization and going from there will turn up all of this information. But, it is commonly held and believed that Lavendar EO and TTO are a "risk free" oil, where sensitization will not occur. This is not true and there have been cases (that you will likely be able to search) where the sensitization has occured, sometimes after 20-30 years of using an oil neat. Just all of a sudden, one day, the body has a total reaction. And this is not a little red mark where the contact with the oil was made, though that may very well be there, too...though blistering and festering...but affecting the entire body in a totally systemic way.

I happen to study closely (and have for some many years) with a large amount of essential oil suppliers, all of whom would only stand to gain by telling those who buy from them that using EO's "neat" is a perfectly fine thing to do. After all, the more EO you use, the more you will need to buy...but they don't...I could rattle off about 15 of them right now who advise against it...strongly...because of the sensitization issue. This is not to protect their butts. Particularly when we discuss among friends. This is because there are cases out there where people got sick...REALLY REALLY sick (even after having been fine for weeks, months, or years of using the EO neat with no issue whatsoever.)

It is worth it to cut your chance of sensitizing to much much smaller statistic amounts by cutting the oil with a carrier oil whenever possible. And every time you use an oil neat, you take a risk. Why risk it if you could get the job done without that risk?

For example, I COULD use clove eo on my baby's mouth (and for babies you should NEVER use anything neat...or not HIGHLY diluted because baby skin and baby reactions/allergies are totally unknown) and risk a severe reaction, or I could use a drop of clove eo in a tablespoon of olive oil, get the job done...gentler on the system if there WAS an allergy...and make my clove EO last longer (and have another tablespoon's worth to use for the next WEEK!!!) it's simply a reasonable precaution and makes good sense on the wallet.

Now, I had a situation where my ds had a SEVERE burn...as in, the skin began blistering immediately and patches were literally turning black and peeling up. After taking off the clothes (the burn was on the entire rigth side of his body..very major) and applying cold water immediately, I used many drops of Lavendar neat on the part that was turning black and blistering and then I diluted some more and applied it to all the rest. He was only 2 years old, and even in doing this I was taking an enormous risk, imho. But, the possibility of the burn becoming severe and infected, etc...outweighted what I had to try in the moment.

I also put new soft clothes over that and applied ice to the entire side of his body and gave him plenty of homeopathic remedy Arnica...and treated him with SA (in proper doses, which I have taken upon myself to learn based on weight and other factors in children) and some chamomile EO HIGHLY diluted in wheat germ carrier oil and, amazingly and thanks to G-d, the blisters stopped immediately and the black skin just peeled right off. That was a life saving measure where the good outweighed the potential bad. A teething baby is NOT. Nor is clove oil thought to be safe used neat in the way that Lavendar and TTO are.

Anyways, I absolutely agree that common sense is key, but even in light of that, there are issues far beyond "butt covering" that need to be considered before using any EO "neat".

Even if you feel a repuatable company (there is one in particular but many who do this and are also being taken under legal action for it), or person is advising you to do so. Please just check it out first.

Rainbowmom, you are a totally awesome mom and I thoroughly enjoy learning from you. Thank you for sharing all your wisdom and absolutely, people can and DO use eo's neat...you are definately not alone in that recommendation, but there is another side to it that I really needed to say or I would have never been able to live with myself (knowing that I didn't give everyone a heads up first about something that I know to be a real issue and real concern amongst those in the industry.)

Thanks again for helping so many of us!!!

Peace.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

No worries mama. I completely understand your POV. I can only tell you what my own experiences have been. The few times I have used clove oil in the mouth has equaled instant relief though I know that! (on both my children and my DP)

I do think essential oil concentrations themselves can also be a big factor in what could LOOK like sensitization as well. Every batch is not going to be the exact same potency KWIM? So it's ALWAYS a very small risk you take in fact when using EO's period.

We each have to do what is within our realms of comfort is what it comes down to. If you are not sure or are hesitant in any way about using oils neat then DON'T! It's not a biggie to dilute but I do feel it's less effective in some extreme cases. (ie, I have used lavender oil neat after getting scorpion stings with beautiful results)

Just FTR I only use oils NEAT after all other options have been exhausted. (Ie; OTC pain meds, salves,etc. included)

ETA- if anyone needs other teething remedies they are more comfy with whiskey or vanilla extract rubbed on the gums with your finger does wonders too.







I think maybe just by fault my application may dilute a bit too as I always have put the oil on my finger first.

And just as a disclaimer and to clarify I would NOT suggest clove oil for infants under 1yo. I am talking older babies. (molars is what i have used it for in all 3 cases which includes DP wisdom tooth pain! He thought it worked SOOOO great he was in so much pain for WEEKS waiting to get it pulled though so you do what you gotta do.)


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
Just made some rosehip syrup with hips and honey as a tonic for the kids during cold and flu season. They're taking a tsp a day in warm water (as `roseberry tea') or in lemonade (which makes it taste like orange juice).

They love the taste and it is lovely for me to have them excited about taking an herbal for a change! They helped me pick the hips and watched me make it and I think that the connection they have to this tonic will help them get the most good out of it. Even if it is `just the placebo effect' at work, I'll take it









Can you share your method for the syrup? You use fresh or dried hips?
Sounds yummy!

*Rainbowmom,*
Can you share your jelly recipe/method?

Thanks so much ladies!









fp


----------



## eallen (Oct 23, 2005)

I can't get rid of this infection.








It'll start looking fine and then the pus will built up again. Should I be draining the pus or just leaving it? How often should I apply compresses and for how long? Is it possible to treat it too much? If I put lav EO on it and later castor and still later ACV, will that be bad to mix treatments?

How long do you steep catnip tea for kids? How many oz is effective?

For my friend, I'd love to make him a tea blend and/or a salve. Can someone share the amounts and what herbs would be effective?


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrannieP* 
Can you share your method for the syrup? You use fresh or dried hips?
Sounds yummy!

Fresh hips, gathered after the first hard frost. I used local wild rose hips.

The recipe and procedure I used is similar to the one here:

The only difference is that I chopped the hips before boiling and then strained the pulp through a jelly bag to get the liquid, before adding the honey and bringing the liquid back to a boil.

I canned much of it, processing 1 cup jars in boiling water for 15 min.


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenthumb3* 
Any other suggestions? What have you found works well?

I know this post is a bit old, but there is another way of doing glycerin tinctures. One of my new favorite herbalists talks a little bit about it over here on her blog.

I'm not sure how I missed this thread completely. I've been dabbling here and there for the past couple of years. I started with just two books - one by Susun Weed and the other by Rosemary Gladstar. As a family we've found that herbal ways of doing things really resonated with us and I've discovered that it really is becoming a passion of mine (at least when not pregnant). My mom has really caught on as well and we decided to take Rosemary's correspondence course together - bought it when it was on sale which was an even greater bonus. Unfortunately I got pregnant soon after so it's sort of gone by the wayside.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

i really do hope you get to take Rosemarys courses. I dream of it too. I don't live to far from her and would love to do some classes in person. I totally regret that I didn't take advantage of learning from Susun Weed in person when I lived 1/2 hour from her. For some reason I keep moving near all these great herbalists.

I wanted to comment on the EO thing. I thing it is good to use a carrier oil, but some times it is appropraite to use them straight. When my brother had a 3 degre burn, the straight lavender EO worked wonders. He healed so fast. I think a carrier oil would have been less effective. I think you need to be wise and go with the situation. And only use them after you learn as much as you can.

Also I wanted to comment on the rose hipps. I read somewhere that you should never use he seeds because tere was something not so good for you in them. So make teas ith the hipps whole or use them crushed without the insides.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is what someone posted on this other site about the seeds of rose hips:

http://www.healingwiseforum.com/view...e+hips#p160305

Quote:

It's better to use rosehips without the seeds. The seeds are what give it the bitter flavour (trace amounts of cyanide in the seeds).

If you have hips that are whole, dried and too hard to open to remove the seeds, then DO NOT crush them, leave them whole with unbroken skins and infuse them that way.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
i

Also I wanted to comment on the rose hipps. I read somewhere that you should never use he seeds because tere was something not so good for you in them. So make teas ith the hipps whole or use them crushed without the insides.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Here is what someone posted on this other site about the seeds of rose hips:

http://www.healingwiseforum.com/view...e+hips#p160305

Thanks for the cautions. I'll have to do some more research, but according to my Edible and Medicinal Plants of Canada, a fairly conservative book,

"all members of the genus Rosa have cyanide-like compounds in their seeds that can be destroyed by drying or cooking" p 85.

So it looks like the cooking of the syrup may eliminate the problem? Also there is no caution about health danger for eating the hips raw (with seeds), just the warning that the seeds can cause digestive irritation. I don't know how I'd de-seed the hips, beyond maybe drying the hips and picking out the seeds. The wild rose hips are pretty tiny, compared to many I see on line.


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all th erose hip info!
I picked yesterday.
Aubergine68, we're making syrup today! Yum!








fp


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I have never deseeded my rose hips. No problems here.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

this is how I do it minus the actual canning part. I have never made a huge enough batch to bother.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
Fresh hips, gathered after the first hard frost. I used local wild rose hips.

The recipe and procedure I used is similar to the one here:

The only difference is that I chopped the hips before boiling and then strained the pulp through a jelly bag to get the liquid, before adding the honey and bringing the liquid back to a boil.

I canned much of it, processing 1 cup jars in boiling water for 15 min.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Hmm it does sound like you have quite an infection going on.

What I would do personally is soak it in some water with GSE (grapefruit seed extract) then use 1 remedy at a time just so you can tell what is actually helping/hurting. You may be just aggravating it, yk? I don't mean to scare you but MRSA is currently very prevalant too. Have you seen a health care practitioner? How long have you been dealing with this infection?

I just make the catnip tea a cup at a time really using a tea ball. Steep for 5 min or so and add a bit of honey. Sometimes I mix in chamomile too. I would give him maybe 1/4 a cup at first and see how it affects him. My S will drink a cup at a time but he's been drinking it since he was a baby! (catnip is GREAT for colic, teething pain, etc)

Dandelion and burdock are not what I'd call delicious tea herbs. They are also roots so he may be better off trying a tincture which will be easiest for him too. Just be sure to have him start out with small doses. (maybe 5 drops at a time?) You don't want to put his organs in overload by detoxing too much/ too fast cause that could make him sicker. Also I would be sure he isn't taking other medications first. Is he having digestive issues as well?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eallen* 
I can't get rid of this infection.







It'll start looking fine and then the pus will built up again. Should I be draining the pus or just leaving it? How often should I apply compresses and for how long? Is it possible to treat it too much? If I put lav EO on it and later castor and still later ACV, will that be bad to mix treatments?

How long do you steep catnip tea for kids? How many oz is effective?

For my friend, I'd love to make him a tea blend and/or a salve. Can someone share the amounts and what herbs would be effective?


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
i really do hope you get to take Rosemarys courses. I dream of it too. I don't live to far from her and would love to do some classes in person. I totally regret that I didn't take advantage of learning from Susun Weed in person when I lived 1/2 hour from her. For some reason I keep moving near all these great herbalists.

I'm working on it slowly but surely. Thankfully there is no deadline when it comes to correspondence. I have dreams of further education - like an apprenticeship or traveling out to study with someone like Susun (I'm very thankful she's put so much time into her YouTube videos, though). There's a semi-local herbalist who is working on a school - not sure if she'll end up staying local when she launches it, though if she does I'd be hard pressed not to try and find a way to enroll.

On the rosehips, I've always wondered about the seeds. Last year I wanted to collect some from the bush in our yard. I know it's not an ideal source since I have no idea what kind it is. I was disappointed by how many seeds there were and how little fruit there was. Interesting on the infusing them whole part. That'd certainly be nicer than deseeding them.


----------



## eallen (Oct 23, 2005)

My eyebrow has gotten a ton better, I've only been dealing with it for about 6 days. The heat, swelling and redness is gone. There is still pus though, a very little bit but it's still there. I'm just wondering if I should be draining it everyday or if it's better to let it stay. I've been cleaning it with ACV and then doing castor/honey on cotton at night and putting a warm wash cloth over it for about an hour. Like I said, it has gotten a lot better but it's not gone yet.
This isn't new to me, I've actually gotten MRSA before and always have some infection. But I've afraid I'm going to lose my piercing. Normally I do fine when I let the infection take it's own course but I can't do that with a piercing because it'll reject. So far, no signs of rejection but that does't mean it won't.

I was thinking about a tincture for my friend but doesn't it have to sit for several weeks? I know he can't have any fats but I'm not sure about any other digestive issues. His liver enzymes are very high and the drs are pretty concerned.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Hmm it does sound like you have quite an infection going on.

What I would do personally is soak it in some water with GSE (grapefruit seed extract) then use 1 remedy at a time just so you can tell what is actually helping/hurting. You may be just aggravating it, yk? I don't mean to scare you but MRSA is currently very prevalant too. Have you seen a health care practitioner? How long have you been dealing with this infection?

I just make the catnip tea a cup at a time really using a tea ball. Steep for 5 min or so and add a bit of honey. Sometimes I mix in chamomile too. I would give him maybe 1/4 a cup at first and see how it affects him. My S will drink a cup at a time but he's been drinking it since he was a baby! (catnip is GREAT for colic, teething pain, etc)

Dandelion and burdock are not what I'd call delicious tea herbs. They are also roots so he may be better off trying a tincture which will be easiest for him too. Just be sure to have him start out with small doses. (maybe 5 drops at a time?) You don't want to put his organs in overload by detoxing too much/ too fast cause that could make him sicker. Also I would be sure he isn't taking other medications first. Is he having digestive issues as well?


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pampered_mom* 
I know this post is a bit old, but there is another way of doing glycerin tinctures. One of my new favorite herbalists talks a little bit about it over here on her blog.

I'm not sure how I missed this thread completely. I've been dabbling here and there for the past couple of years. I started with just two books - one by Susun Weed and the other by Rosemary Gladstar. As a family we've found that herbal ways of doing things really resonated with us and I've discovered that it really is becoming a passion of mine (at least when not pregnant). My mom has really caught on as well and we decided to take Rosemary's correspondence course together - bought it when it was on sale which was an even greater bonus. Unfortunately I got pregnant soon after so it's sort of gone by the wayside.

Thank you for posting this, I'll be checking it out in a minutes here.
That's great you started the course, good luck with it! I have been kicking around the idea of taking courses...there was a pretty good list on Mountain Rose's site and I thought about watching some of Lady Barbara's videos (I am busy with my family, too, and want to learn what I can now without committing to time and money in large amounts). I have one herbal book with recipes and mostly scour websites online like learningherbs.com and herbmentor.com, both by the same family.
Rosemary's course looked like something I'd try, I like her style and approach to herbs.


----------



## zeph11 (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone have a preference for certain brands of herbal preparations over others? Are there factors other than price that sway you toward one?

I ask because I need to order some osha root tincture, and looking at iherb.com, I see I have a choice among Gaia, Herb Pharm, Eclectic Institute and others, and I wondered whether there was a qualitative difference among them.


----------



## eallen (Oct 23, 2005)

Are tinctures those little vials of liquid that you use 20-20 drops (or whatever the dosage). I have one that said the alcohol has been removed. How did they do that?


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

joining you all. i am absolutely and herbal person. always have been. love the plants.


----------



## ~D~ (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, links and awesome discussion, mamas!!

Can anyone give me a couple of herbal/homeopathic remedies for children? DS (8 yo) is sick today







He was vomiting last night and has a low grade fever. I don't want to give him commercial OTC's for obvuois reasons. So far today, he's had a few sips of peppermint tea for nausea, a little diluted apple juice (2 oz?), water, and a handful or so of goldfish crackers. I have heard of willow bark tea for pain, will it also help with fever? He's not eating much at all, so I have to remember he has an empty stomach also. His fever is not high enough to worry me, it just makes him miserable. He has also complained of a headache for most of the day. If I could get a short shopping list of a few things to have on hand, I'd be ever so grateful...


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

Checking in!

While fixing some of the cement blocks in my raised beds I managed to pull a nice yellow dock root without much effort at all. The bad news is that I think I may have the wrong kind of alcohol for a tincture. If I only have 103 proof alcohol (vodka), can I still use it solely as the tincture liquid? Or do I have to get another one?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeph11* 
Does anyone have a preference for certain brands of herbal preparations over others? Are there factors other than price that sway you toward one?

I ask because I need to order some osha root tincture, and looking at iherb.com, I see I have a choice among Gaia, Herb Pharm, Eclectic Institute and others, and I wondered whether there was a qualitative difference among them.

i make my own, or have a friend make them. when i am out i go with herb pharm out of those choices.


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

Nevermind. I just read Susun Weed's book and she recommends vodka for tinctures. So we'll see how it goes.









Yellow dock root is so pretty, so yellow. It's the first time I've ever tinctured it.


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skim* 
Nevermind. I just read Susun Weed's book and she recommends vodka for tinctures. So we'll see how it goes.









Yellow dock root is so pretty, so yellow. It's the first time I've ever tinctured it.

Exciting! I love finding "weeds" in my yard for exactly that reason. As far as the alcohol goes...I use whatever vodka is cheapest. I've never seen Susun use anything all that fancy. I have on occasion used rum or whatever else with decent proof I had on hand.

Speaking of tinctures...I have to get going on several or they'll never be ready in time to be used.


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes! this is the time of year to tincture those roots!
I'm doing dandelion and burdock this week.
There are easy instructions here:
http://sites.google.com/site/herbindex/herbal-tinctures

Happy tincturing!!!

fp


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

I've seen a number of places where they suggest against using echinacea this year - especially where H1N1 is concerned. I'm getting ready to make some of our tried and true formulas for wintertime illnesses, but am now remembering that a couple of my most favorite ones contain echinacea.

One in particular is for chest/lung congestion/respiratory infections which I'm thinking would be key to have on hand this year to help prevent secondary infections if H1N1 should occur in our family. It's a combo of licorice root, cinnamon, echinacea, elecampane, and ginger. I know elecampane and ginger contribute antibacterial properties - would it be just as effective without the echinacea or would you consider adding in another herb as well (yarrow, osha, myrrh, thyme)?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

*THIS IS REALLY IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT THE GOVERNMENT RESTRICTING FREEDOM OF INFORMATION, AND CONFLICT OF INTEREST IN THE CDC.*

*ALERT:* Special Swine Flu Update http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...lu-Update.aspx
Source: articles.mercola.com

Urgent and vital information you need to know about the massive amount of disinformation that the media has recently escalated as best demonstrated by 60 Minutes segment on Swine Flu which aired this past Sunday.

Be sure to read this FDA Warning and restriction regarding Dr. Andrew Weil's claims about herbal healing: http://www.ageofautism.com/2009/10/f...ucts.html#more

Pat Robinson


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Be sure to read this FDA Warning and restriction regarding Dr. Andrew Weil's claims about herbal healing: http://www.ageofautism.com/2009/10/f...ucts.html#more

Thanks for sharing this. I hadn't seen it.









ETA This all makes me want to share more links for herbal remedies and immune boosters against flu. To start with, if anyone hasn't seen the Master Tonic thread in the TF forum, that is a major part of my flu prevention strategy


----------



## ~D~ (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
*THIS IS REALLY IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT THE GOVERNMENT RESTRICTING FREEDOM OF INFORMATION, AND CONFLICT OF INTEREST IN THE CDC.*

*ALERT:* Special Swine Flu Update http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...lu-Update.aspx
Source: articles.mercola.com

Urgent and vital information you need to know about the massive amount of disinformation that the media has recently escalated as best demonstrated by 60 Minutes segment on Swine Flu which aired this past Sunday.

Be sure to read this FDA Warning and restriction regarding Dr. Andrew Weil's claims about herbal healing: http://www.ageofautism.com/2009/10/f...ucts.html#more

Pat Robinson

Sorry if this is off topic, but I also wanted to share something...

The push for vaccines by our local Health Dept is obscene!! I saw this today in a notice regarding the seasonal flu & pneumonia vaccines: *"For maximum protection, children 6 months to 8 years of age receiving their first vaccine should receive a second immunization 30 days later."* Let's give a 6 month old baby TWO doses of flu vaccine... For real??


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm so glad we don't vaccinate!!!

What are you mamas doing to keep your immunity strong this flu season?

My partner takes astragalus. I really don't do much more than take vitamins and be sure to get lots of rest. Same for the kids. Oh and I am a but vigilant about cleaning (bathrooms and kitchen namely) and hand washing.

The kids and I all had a nasty flu in August though so I'm hoping we are somewhat immune!


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

GARLIC - is effective against at least 30 types of bacteria, viruses, parasites and fungi. It has anti-inflammatory and astringent properties...
Herbs That Boost Immunity


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I wish I could do astragalus, it is such a great herb, but it is a no for me since I am dealing with second stage cronic lyme. It makes things worse for me.

I am using alot of vit D, and rose hips, camu camu, and nourishing our bodies with other herbal infusions so when something big comes our way we will be so nourished that we can handle anything.


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been studying up a bit on turmeric lately...
anybody use this regularly?
I've mostly been cooking with it. It's really yummy added to bone broths!
This morning I got this article in Dr. Mercolas Newsletter:
Turmeric ~ Indian Ayurveda Healing Herb

It sounds like a really good antioxodant.

Quote:

They help you slow down free radical damage that can seriously damage your cells, organs and DNA

Turmeric helps protect your cells -- and helps you counteract this process with its antioxidant content.*

The antioxidant content within turmeric comes from active compounds called curcuminoids.

These curcuminoids deliver antioxidants that may be:

* 5 to 8 times stronger than vitamin E -- and also stronger than vitamin C
* 3 times more powerful than grape seed or pine bark extract
* Strong enough to scavenge the hydroxyl radical -- considered by many to be the most reactive of all oxidants*


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Keep meaning to sub but haven't. Howdy, ya'll. I'm a trained herbalist but honestly don't tend to use herbs medicinally. I've trained with some wonderful people though and love knowing about herbs. Really increases my connection to the earth.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandyMom* 
I've been studying up a bit on turmeric lately...
anybody use this regularly?
I've mostly been cooking with it. It's really yummy added to bone broths!
This morning I got this article in Dr. Mercolas Newsletter:
Turmeric ~ Indian Ayurveda Healing Herb

It sounds like a really good antioxodant.

I love tumeric, but as long as I am breastfeeding my baby, I am going easy on it. It has a really strong dexot effect and pull heavy metals. Same goes with chlorella for me. That I am stayig away from altogether (especially because I have metal fillings). I feel tumeric is a bit much for me at this time, but when not breastfeeding, I use it a bit more.
(I thinK I have the site right), gobeyondorganic.com has a great cultured tumeric product called Rest Easy.


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Turmeric pulls mercury? Are you sure??







Seems liek everywhere I turn something's pulling mercury!


----------



## blueturtle (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all







I'm just beginning a journey of learning more about herbs. What book would you recommend as a good beginning overview?

Also, we're moving overseas in 6 months - can anyone help me come up with a "stash" to take with me? I definitely need herbs for parasites and intestinal issues, what else?

Thanks!


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blueturtle* 
Hi all







I'm just beginning a journey of learning more about herbs. What book would you recommend as a good beginning overview?

Also, we're moving overseas in 6 months - can anyone help me come up with a "stash" to take with me? I definitely need herbs for parasites and intestinal issues, what else?

Thanks!

I spent $$$ on parasite cleanses last year for a persistent pinworm problem and by far best thing I've found for parasite issues is food-grade diatomaceous earth. My family now takes it regularly as a supplement -- it has other health benefits, including cleansing the intestines.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Neat article on health tips to avoid flu.
*
1. Chestnuts bolster immunity*

*2. Stimulate your thymus*

*3. Immune-supporting herbs*
• Ligustrum
• Cherokee Rose
• Honeysuckle

*4. Be healthy with bee products
*Royal jelly
Bee propolis

*5. Beta-carotene Builds Immunity*

*6. An all-in-one immunity soup* (Cook up a broth of shiitake mushrooms, any kind of seaweed, cabbage, any type of squash, carrots, fresh ginger, oregano, and onion in chicken or vegetable stock.)
http://health.yahoo.com/experts/drma...avoid-the-flu/
Some of this is new to me!

Pat


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Question for the herbal mamas...are there any herbs that work along the same lines of a morning after pill? There was an oops last night with REALLY bad timing - and I just can't be pregnant right now. And, let's say I conceived, if these herbs didn't work, would there be any negative side effects on the baby?

Ugh.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

High doses of vitamin C (to bowel tolerance) as well as internally *some* say, parsley infusions and wild carrot seed are said to help in this situation. There are herbs, but the way you need to take them it's similar to chemo in terms of the destruction in the body....most herbalists agree if you really can't have the baby then it's actually a better, safer option to use a pharmaceutical.

Good luck, mama. Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
High doses of vitamin C (to bowel tolerance) as well as internally *some* say, parsley infusions and wild carrot seed are said to help in this situation. There are herbs, but the way you need to take them it's similar to chemo in terms of the destruction in the body....most herbalists agree if you really can't have the baby then it's actually a better, safer option to use a pharmaceutical.

Good luck, mama. Let me know if you need more info.

Bah. I don't want to take any pill full of hormones either.

Thanks Mama.


----------



## tooticky (Mar 30, 2006)

So glad I found this thread! I am quite a novice to using herbs, but feel like it makes so much sense.

I went to a talk last night by a Herbalist and he was singing the praises of Reishi and Cordyceps mushrooms for toning the immune system and helping with lung related problems.

Do any of you have experience with using these with young children? My 2 1/2 yo dd has had a really rough time with pneumonia over the past two years, and I want to try help her out this winter. We're doing lots already but I thought this might be something to add to our cabinet.


----------



## ~D~ (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia* 
Bah. I don't want to take any pill full of hormones either.

Thanks Mama.


This is one site I found using google search 'herbal contraceptives'.

here is another

Wish you luck =)


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
This is one site I found using google search 'herbal contraceptives'.

here is another

Wish you luck =)









Thanks, those are good links. I'm still nursing Ds, I wonder if either the herbs or the pill are okay?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Depends which herbs. As I said most are quite toxic and not at all okay. However the reason I talked about the ones I did is that they generally are felt to be okay during breastfeeding. I'd just be careful with sources of QAL if you decide to go that route. There are several plants that look just like it and are totally dangerous...so have a good source if you choose to go down that path. Hugs, mama.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

haven't read through but subbing anyway...
Did a self study of herbalism about 8 years ago. Forgotten most of it now.


----------



## greenmom4 (Dec 19, 2007)

subbing - my very first subscribed thread.









I just bought a ton of stuff from Frontier thru a local co-op I belong to. Rose hips, echinacea, dulse flakes, astragalus root, chamomile and peppermint. I'm assuming I'll make teas with most of it, but I'd like to try my hand at tincturing, too. I'd really like to start an herb garden next year; what do you guys plant? And, will it grow at altitude in New Mexico (sigh)?


----------



## meandk0610 (Nov 8, 2005)

subbing cuz i want to learn too!


----------



## mylovere123 (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah,good idea,you can creat a area to discuss it by yourself,most of forums lack of these info.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Acerola extract
Oregano oil
Propolis gum
Yarrow
Peppermint powder
Boneset powder
DMG (B16)
Elder flower extract
D3
Olive leaf extract

http://products.mercola.com/immune-support/

Pat


----------



## angelailona (Feb 18, 2009)

We use oregano essential oil in a capsule here. For my little man, we just apply it to the feet. It works very well for us.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i made a fabulous healing balm, a sleep sweet babe balm and a herbal tresses hair oil last night. my herbal area smelled soooo good.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't have much of an herbal study background, but have lately become more fascinated. I'm a plant-geek, having studied all kinds of plants at Longwood Gardens in their certificate in ornamental horticulture program. I started in 2001 & between babies, have gone back for classes when I can. Recently they've increased their classes to native plants (which I've always had a thing for) & herbs.

I also started using herbs for health. I drink nettle & spearmint infusions daily (multiple times/day) & have been taking saw palmetto to try to regulate some out of whack hormones. I'm still nursing Ds, so am limited in what I can take for this, atm.

If money fell into my lap, I'd sign up for that nutritional therapy course & some herbal education. I think they'd tie things together nicely.

So, I do have a question. My chiro just ordered new x-rays, full set of spinals, so a few different shots. I think I remember reading about certain plants that were beneficial in preventing damage from radiation - but I can't remember. I recall that spiderwort stamens will change color in the presence of radiation, but that's not really what I'm looking for.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
i made a fabulous healing balm, a sleep sweet babe balm and a herbal tresses hair oil last night. my herbal area smelled soooo good.

I made my first balm last week -- or is ointment the technical term for an oil infusion mixed with beeswax to make a cream? Too lazy to look it up, but I love that word, `balm'.

Anyway, what I made was an "owie cream" out of comfrey-infused olive oil. It does not smell as nice, but makes a fabulous hand cream...put some on a burn on my hand, it's healing fast, my skin feels wonderful, but I smell rather like sauerkraut!









I'm going to dig out some essential oils and make some oil and beeswax creams that smell nicer for holiday gifts with my kids sometime soon.

So which herbs did you use that smell so nice?


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
I made my first balm last week -- or is ointment the technical term for an oil infusion mixed with beeswax to make a cream? Too lazy to look it up, but I love that word, `balm'.

Anyway, what I made was an "owie cream" out of comfrey-infused olive oil. It does not smell as nice, but makes a fabulous hand cream...put some on a burn on my hand, it's healing fast, my skin feels wonderful, but I smell rather like sauerkraut!









I'm going to dig out some essential oils and make some oil and beeswax creams that smell nicer for holiday gifts with my kids sometime soon.

So which herbs did you use that smell so nice?

yeah for first salves! good on you.

the herbs i used last night, not just for the balm, were roses, lavender, palntain, comfrey, echanacea, st. john's wort, mugwort, hops, and a buncha others.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

I think saw palmetto might be decreasing my milk supply. Has anyone taken saw palmetto & experienced this? Or heard of it?

I thought about taking fenugreek to increase it, but Ds will be 4 in March, so maybe I should just not worry about it.

I still have milk & he nurses always in the morning & always at bedtime (& sometimes during the day, but not too often.) But twice now he's said that there wasn't "any mookie coming out." But he had nursed an hour beforehand...so maybe he just drank it all. In all my years of nursing 3 kiddos, I've never had one tell me my milk wasn't coming out - not even throughout pregnancy.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

it's quite likely that it is. However in your situation I'd be more quick to try and boost with nutritive herbs rather than galactagogues. Technically most nutritive herbs ARE galactagogues...but you know what I mean! Do you have maybe some nettles, oatstraw and red raspberry leaf to mix up?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

subbing.. will be back to read later.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
it's quite likely that it is. However in your situation I'd be more quick to try and boost with nutritive herbs rather than galactagogues. Technically most nutritive herbs ARE galactagogues...but you know what I mean! Do you have maybe some nettles, oatstraw and red raspberry leaf to mix up?

I have nettles & RRL! I'll mix some up right now, I'm craving a cup of nettles anyway. Thanks!


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

If anyone recalls, I started some herbs tincturing in glycerin and some in vinegar in October. I just finished straining and storing them today, and no mold! Yay!









Excellent color, flavor and the smells, mmmm, that is one of the best part I have found in tincturing! They smelled so wonderful. I took one dose of my chamomile tincture, very sweet, and the taste lingered...wow, freshly made tinctures are GOOD!

Thanks to those of you who shared your experiences and ideas with me! I am def. doing this again (when my stock gets low, which may not be for about a year







)


----------



## seventy (Oct 3, 2007)

subbing..
I have recently begun a self study of herbs... reading through Matthew Wood's, The Book of Herbal Wisdom... perusing herbmentor.com... Bought various herbs from Mountain Rose Herbs to make some things from their herbal basics lessons: a healing salve, infused oils/vinegars, syrups.... I plan to start the comfrey oil tonight... and that will serve as the base for a healing salve.........

In any event, I'm eager... very interested in learning herb i.d. and harvesting wild plants and wildcrafting especially!


----------



## Smylingeyz (Dec 2, 2007)

Subbing







I just finished a small class on herbs and I can't wait to get the supplies to try making some of my own stuff!


----------



## GreenVariety (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey there everyone!

I just wanted to chime in, share some stuff and express my love of this forum. I just finished reading it while sipping my home made blend of pregnancy sleepy time tea (Nettle, Red Raspberry Leaf, Chamomile and Lemon Balm - sometimes I will throw a few goji berries in there).

I wanted to share a few sites that I have been exploring!

- The yahoo group AncientRoots1 *There is a free level one course offered here. I am quite impressed with it so far. It's loaded with info!
- herbwifery.org (this is a great forum!)
- learningherbs.com (this one is one I just started exploring, they have a free class too!
- The google group "Herbs and Wise Women" (I'm a big fan of this group as well!)
- Also a big fan of Daniel Vitalis' course "ElixirCraft" but that is a paid for telecourse on mp3 and it is LOADED with all sorts of information, herbs are just a part of it.
- Susan Weed's site and Wise Woman books

I also wanted to share that I just bottled my first two tinctures today! I bottled them in the new High Country amber bottles that they are releasing the 5 year anniversary brews in. I did a Red Raspberry tincture in Everclear and a Goji Berry tincture in Everclear. I am going to mix them with some honey and create cordials I think. If I don't do that I am going to use the raspberry one in teas because the heat of the water evaporates off the alcohol but leaves the medicine!

Blessings,
Wysteria


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

thanks green variety. those look great.


----------



## GreenVariety (Aug 12, 2009)

I am listening to the podcasts from HerbalMentor.com. They are awesome, is anyone else listening to them?!

I'm hope you were able to check out some of that stuff ian'smommaya! Lots of info! I just finished Susun Weed's _"Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Years"_ and absolutely LOVED it. I went to our local herb shop last night before going to hubby's hockey game and got her second book! The woman at the counter told me that's the book she uses for her apprenticeship program (or it was the one they used for her coworkers that attended the program).

Anyone else reading/read these? I feel like I need to underline and write notes in these books! I never have felt like that before!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I've read all her stuff, yes. I've also attended several workshops. I am a BIG note-taker! All of my books are written in, it's the only way to cross reference info!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenVariety* 
I am listening to the podcasts from HerbalMentor.com. They are awesome, is anyone else listening to them?!

I'm hope you were able to check out some of that stuff ian'smommaya! Lots of info! I just finished Susun Weed's _"Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Years"_ and absolutely LOVED it. I went to our local herb shop last night before going to hubby's hockey game and got her second book! The woman at the counter told me that's the book she uses for her apprenticeship program (or it was the one they used for her coworkers that attended the program).

Anyone else reading/read these? I feel like I need to underline and write notes in these books! I never have felt like that before!









oh i LOVE herbmentor! i just got the wildcrafting game pus a buncha free downloads. i am so in love with them. i learned a trick in nursing school for taking notes. i have big post-its that attach to each page. then i dont have to write in the book, a habit i object to on principle.


----------



## GreenVariety (Aug 12, 2009)

That sticky note idea is a GREAT idea! I hate writing in books! I don't know why?! Even as an college I hated it. I would underline in pencil which really didn't help me at all in the long run. Trying to see the pencil later on was a pain, because if you did it too dark you couldn't erase it!


----------



## Naturally organic (Oct 18, 2009)

What kinds of herbs would be good to increase fertility? (Anyone have a fertility tea recipe?)

Thanks.


----------



## GreenVariety (Aug 12, 2009)

Susun Weed has a couple recommendations of fertility herbs. I would suggest getting her book if you can "Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Year." It's loaded with information and talks in detail on subjects like fertility and preventing miscarriage. I can give you the herbs if you would like but the protocol is important and she has TONS of information!

Blessings!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

That sticky note thing would SO not work for me! That is so interesting though. My books are all well loved and I absolutely adore that they are all cross referenced and contain updated info. It's weird, it's so much a part of me that it was actually suprising to read that someone may object to it!

For all of my higher education this was just how things were done. A doctor's MM is sacred because it's full of THEIR unique observations and characterizations of herbs and remedies....newer contraindications, other herbs that have similar indications and differences, what miasms they belong to or cross etc. I remember feeling so lucky at one point to have purchased a Repertory that came heavily notated from an old school physician. It was like receiving the holy grail for me!


----------



## Naturally organic (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks GreenVariety. I've been considering buying that book. I just got Rosemary Gladstar's Herbal Recipes for Vibrant Health and I'm loving it. Much better than my others. I'm trying to build my library as well as my herb variety.

Anyone have experience making salves? In particular for the breasts...the skin on mine is so dry they peel all the time and sometimes itch. I've been using Mtn Rose's St. John's and comfrey salve and it works very well, but I'd like to make my own.

Thanks.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i make salves, and i can be back in one minutes. kids need something.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturally organic* 
Thanks GreenVariety. I've been considering buying that book. I just got Rosemary Gladstar's Herbal Recipes for Vibrant Health and I'm loving it. Much better than my others. I'm trying to build my library as well as my herb variety.

Anyone have experience making salves? In particular for the breasts...the skin on mine is so dry they peel all the time and sometimes itch. I've been using Mtn Rose's St. John's and comfrey salve and it works very well, but I'd like to make my own.

Thanks.

so making salves isn't very hard at all. mostly it can be time consuming, in the it can take six weeks more or less for the plant material to macerate in oil. basically you take the plant material, i.e. st. john's wort, comfrey petals and macerate (soak) them in good oil you like. let in sit in a dark place. some ppl disagree on how to do this part, some ppl say dark place, some ppl say mason jar with a paper towel on it, ppl say soak the plants in oil on the stove on the lowest heat available.... it all depends on what you were taught.

how about i just link to to directions? rosemary gladstars, jeannie rose, the late micheal moore etc. are all over the internet with directions. i'll find some for you

here are some good ones from a magazine. http://www.herbcompanion.com/healing...ve.aspx?page=2


----------



## katmann (Oct 15, 2008)

How I've been healing with herbs lately:

I've been taking this great motherwort tincture that my midwife made. It totally takes the edge off when I'm having a hard mom day. I'm thinking of trying to grow some of my own next year. I think it's supposed to be pretty easy to grow and tincture.

I also had this ridiculous sneezing fit yesterday, and my nose was totally red and sensitive by the end of the day. So I steeped some slippery elm in boiling water (like a tbsp herb and a few tbsp water) for a few minutes and made a compress with cheese cloth. It made two dressings. The second one, which was cooler, was actually more soothing. I think it really helped. I put some herbal salve on afterward, mostly olive oil based (can't remember the EOs). I think just plain coconut or olive oil would have been an adequate coating. My skin is still dry today, but not sensitive like it was.

Loving this thread!


----------



## Naturally organic (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks ian's mom for the salve making site. Great info. Anyone tried the herb kit from herbmentor.com that makes echinacea tinctures, salves and nettle infusion? I am SO tempted, but...wondering if I'd be better off just getting the ingredients and going on my own.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturally organic* 
Thanks ian's mom for the salve making site. Great info. Anyone tried the herb kit from herbmentor.com that makes echinacea tinctures, salves and nettle infusion? I am SO tempted, but...wondering if I'd be better off just getting the ingredients and going on my own.

i would join the site, they have deals where its a dollar for the first month once in awhile and think of getting the kit. you could probably read up on tincture making (really easy btw, i make them alot. current one is echinacea, licorice, marshmallow and honey) and do it yourself. really it isnt hard. it can be time consuming tho some herbs maserate for 6 weeks before they are ready.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Getting into this myself recently. Joining and subbing.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Sorry I have been so absent from this thread!

I have decided to enroll at the North American Institute for Medical Herbalism for 2010!







( www.naimh.com ) My partner is going to enroll in the courses too so that should be fun!

I love the herbmentor site too! The podcasts are AWESOME!

Good herbs for fertility are;

nettles
red clover
RRL
damiana (this one is an aphrodisiac too!







)
vitex
oatstraw
alfalfa
saw palwmetto (for men)
false unicorn
maca

personally I like to make an infusion (tea) with equal parts of oatstraw, red clover RRL, alfalfa and oatstraw. (you can order your herbs in bulk and then mix up a big batch) This is an overall very nourishing tonic for promoting fertility.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I have been looking to study herbs and nutrition more thouroughly and *GreenVariety*, I have found the AncientRoots1 basic course wonderful for consolidating what I have been learnt informally. I am hoping to make contact with local herbal healers to learn more about local herbs and healing. So far I have made an olive leaf tincture from the olive tree in my garden and I am starting a herb and veggie garden.

Great thread


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

well I have changed my mind and am taking the course at www.swsbm.com and also one with Susun Weed. After that I am going to do the NAIMH one and also yet another course through Anima! (I am a sucker for classes as I have several certificates already, not that they really mean anything officially though.)

I have several chances to start teaching soon so I want to fill my head with as much info as possible!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

oh! that sounds like a lot of fun. i taught a community education class a while back on how to make salves. it was so much fun. and i got so much out of being able to show everyone a techinque that should belong to everyone. it really helped to condense my "lesson" down to "teach" the class to a friend frist. so she could ask any questions that might come up.
how are you planning on doing your class? i would love to hear more about it.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

oh! i LOVE the anrcho-herbalism part by laurel luddite. damn that is good.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

thought I'd post the link for those interested!
http://www.swsbm.com/homepage/Anarcho-herbalism.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
oh! i LOVE the anrcho-herbalism part by laurel luddite. damn that is good.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

ultimately I would love to offer plant walks and medicine making classes. as well as a wild foods CSA during the spring/summer/fall. I am also writing courses to be sold via ebook with comprehensive info. I have a chance too work at a regional non prof organization too.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
ultimately I would love to offer plant walks and medicine making classes. as well as a wild foods CSA during the spring/summer/fall. I am also writing courses to be sold via ebook with comprehensive info. I have a chance too work at a regional non prof organization too.










that sounds so good. good for you, what a thing to do.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

bumpitty bump! spring is coming!!!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i know right? cant you just smell it. this afternoon ds thought he saw the new buds on a tree. i thought they were leaves from last year, after all it is febuarary still right?

i am working on a balm of gilead oil, some arnica oil, sleeping babe balm, and several other herbal items. and i am planning the new garden in a new yard. :excited:!

rainbowmoon how is your teaching going?


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

We just got 6" of snow yesterday (hadn't had any for over a month though) it is melting already and the birds are nesting even!









I am not teaching (yet). Just doing my SWSBM courses! I am also going to start a 3 year community herbalist program in May (super psyched for this one too!! weee!)

what do you use the gilead oil for?

I need to stock our herb (and tea) cupboard this next week. Mountain Rose here I come!









I also found this great site and come to find out it's owned by a friend of a friend! small world, right? www.terrafirmabotanicals.com


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I also forgot to say I get to add to our landlords already lush gardens. We are going to grow tons of herbs! I can hardly wait I am so ecstatic! After trying to grow things in the desert for so long I am simply thrilled! (the weather is soooo good here for herb growing too) Hope to have alot of things to dry and prepare this summer and fall!


----------



## MsHiss (Nov 17, 2005)

I signed up for her (Aviva Romm) class! the books are amazing! I'm just getting started, but LOVE it!

What is everyone planting this spring? I just got the Richters herb catalog and want to plant everything.


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Spring _IS_ coming! Saw my first patch of tiny baby nettles peeking thru yesterday while on a walk!

Just saw this interesting post,
Useful Herbs For Men

Some good info - I didn't know St. John's Wort was good for the prostate.

What herbs are you all looking forward to wildcrafting this spring?


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

we have four huge squares of gardening in the front yard. above ground. i dont know what is going to go in them yet, fer sher herbs and flowers. in the back yard were transplanting a ton of stuff from the old house. the roses, the rhubarb, the herbs like st. johns wort, echinacea, etc. we have a ton of them at the old house...


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

HI all, I hope its alright to join this thread! I just started Rosemary Gladstar's Science & Art of Herbalism course and so far love it!!

I am planning to try to grow St Johns Wort this year along with Echinacea.

I already have comfrey, lavender, calendula, catnip, and mint growing!

I am stunned at how much I feel like I finally found my path in life!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meksmama* 
HI all, I hope its alright to join this thread! I just started Rosemary Gladstar's Science & Art of Herbalism course and so far love it!!

I am planning to try to grow St Johns Wort this year along with Echinacea.

I already have comfrey, lavender, calendula, catnip, and mint growing!

I am stunned at how much I feel like I finally found my path in life!









nice to have you. how is her class? your doing the online one? i hear good things...


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, its actually a correspondence course. 10 lessons come in a binder and each lesson is pretty in depth. You have to do homework and send it in to her.

I really am enjoying it and am already learning a bunch more!

I am also thinking about attending the Woman's NE Herbal Conference in August.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm looking for herbal classes/conferences in the Carolinas. As close to Charlotte, NC as possible.









Any recommendations or online courses for beginners? Herbal schools?

Thanks, Pat


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I'll be at that conference!








(And the one in June as well!)


----------



## justice'smom (Jun 5, 2007)

count me in. I would love to know more. Eveytime my kids get sick, I feel at a loss as what to do. I can't wait to start reading the threads.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I'm looking for herbal classes/conferences in the Carolinas. As close to Charlotte, NC as possible.









Any recommendations or online courses for beginners? Herbal schools?

Thanks, Pat

well, it would depend on your goals of course. are you looking to because or study as a naturalpathic doctor? or just some good people to learn from?
here is some good inforamtion in an easy to read format. although henriette doesnt include some people i would recommend she does include why NOT to go to a certain diploma mill http://www.henriettesherbal.com/faqs/medi-7.html

this course, wtih susan weed might be right up your alley http://www.herbshealing.com/Correspondence-Course.htm

or this one:
http://www.sagemountain.com/science-...herbalism.html

micheal moore is a well respected herbalist, he offers a correspondence course, or rather, he set up a very good school but has passed on, the education is still available. http://www.swsbm.com/homepage/

this one might be really your style too, the anima school is popular, and offers time in there sanctuary. http://www.animacenter.org/

this one is alot like a university, and offers connection with the herbalist guild
http://www.planetherbs.com/

sage mountain is another incredible one. rosemary gladstar (what a name!) is
the woman who runs it, this would be at the top of my list.
http://www.sagemountain.com/


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Thank you so much for taking the time to identify those courses! Several of them look fascinating. I'll read through them all and see what I'm most drawn to. I really appreciate the direction.

Pat


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Thank you so much for taking the time to identify those courses! Several of them look fascinating. I'll read through them all and see what I'm most drawn to. I really appreciate the direction.

Pat

no problem pat, i see you here all the time helping people, giving advice. i thought i would return the favor.

i hope you pick out one thats right for you. i didnt see any in the carolina's so correspondences might be the way to go.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks. In my hunting, I saw Ethnobotanical and Native Plant Field Study with David Winston at the conference in Black Mountain, NC. But, he is speaking on my son's b'day. So, that won't work. I was quite intrigued by the multicultural perspective he offers (Cherokee, Chinese and western herbal traditions). There is a Doug Elliott, who has studied Caribbean healing also.
http://www.botanicalmedicine.org/con...10brochure.pdf

I'm less inclined to herbal medicine, and more interested in various botanicals as nutritives on an everyday basis, like mushrooms, infusions, bee pollens, etc. More "preventative" health botanicals, I guess. But, I'm also fascinated at the idea of creating an apothecary of tinctures of my own!









I'm not really sure of the lexicon to search. Green witch? Herbalist? But, I'm more into the healing "food" aspect, than the intervention aspect, iykwim. Perhaps more from international traditions, than purely American. I'm wanting to 'broaden my horizons' of nourishing botanicals. Maybe some tribal or indiginous foods? Of course sourcing is always a whole 'nuther issue.

Book recommendations are welcome also!

Pat


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i would search green witch. and susan weed really sounds right for you. she is the QUEEN of nourshing infusions and food as medicine.


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

I woud loooove to take Susun Weed's correspondence classes, or even go to her and take a course.

I started a class with the Herbal Healer Academy but I can't afford to continue it at the moment.







Has anyone finished that course? I intend to when I'm able.

This thread is probably a good place to mention a favorite book of mine: Herbal Antibiotics, about using herbs when antibiotics stop working/become resistant.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I took the HHA course back in 1998. It was ok, not my favorite course by far and Marijah McCain is a bit too preachy for my taste. The courses were informative though and came with all the supplies needed for the projects (liked that part) just very much off putting by the anti establishment vibe. It gets really old after awhile for me. I want credibility as an herbalist (and I plan on going into integrative medicine) so I wish not to be thought of as a crackpot,yk?


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

oh I want to join in here. I don't use herbs that much (a few favorite herbs I use for a few things) however I want to learn more.


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I'll be at that conference!








(And the one in June as well!)










Are you bringing your children? I am bringing mine and was wondering more about the Kids Kamp...


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I actually didn't know children were welcome! wow!







I hadn't planned on it though but will have to think about it now!


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I actually didn't know children were welcome! wow!







I hadn't planned on it though but will have to think about it now!

Its extra money per child... but I think my children would love it!

I don't know if children are welcome at the conference in June though.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I took the HHA course back in 1998. It was ok, not my favorite course by far and Marijah McCain is a bit too preachy for my taste. The courses were informative though and came with all the supplies needed for the projects (liked that part) just very much off putting by the anti establishment vibe. It gets really old after awhile for me. I want credibility as an herbalist (and I plan on going into integrative medicine) so I wish not to be thought of as a crackpot,yk?

i totally understand. i make and sell flower essences which are by default woo, but i also do aromatherapy and herbal medicine, way less woo with government sponsored double blind studied proving there usefulness.

i guess i do both.


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
oh I want to join in here. I don't use herbs that much (a few favorite herbs I use for a few things) however I want to learn more.

Welcome! Herbs are great! I would suggest getting a book or 2 to introduce you to some versatile herbs.

The Family Herbal by Rosemary Gladstar in great for info and basic recipes.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

and understandable, read-able, too. her style is for everywoman.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I am very much into flower essences too! I have made my own over the years and do attunements,etc. It may seem "woo" but it is also a very effective means of healing. Not for everyone of course. I totally agree!

Sorry if I sounded overly harsh I know I probably sound more than I intended to.JMO is all..

I guess something about her course at HHA just rubbed me wrong. It's been awhile so maybe I am not remembering why correctly. I am not dissing on the course though. It is very informative and the way it's set up is great for a beginner..(sent with all the supplies for each lesson, totally worth the $)

I do know I have never heard of her in any herb circles I have become involved with over the year. I know that doesn't mean much because everyone has their own level of popularity but I do (now) tend to stick with those classes who have real in the flesh schools. I don't know it just seems more reputable to me. Bu I am also talking about making this part of my career path not just for learning for me like I was 10 years ago or so..So to get your foot in the door and just learn for yourself I feel HHA is very useful and pretty affordable. Though you could also get some good books out of the library for free too but then you'd have to get supplies..I know I like having everything to come together with the lesson at one at the time.

Ok sorry to ramble here ladies.lol.

I have 13 dvd's to watch for my SWSHM coursework. Then on to lesson #2!!!!!!!!









I am excited about the conferences. I am thinking I may leave the kids at home with DP this year. I think I can get MUCH more focused time and alot more out of it that way. Also it's close enough I could come actually home if I absolutely had too and go back..(I think the one in June is here in VT?)


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I am excited about the conferences. I am thinking I may leave the kids at home with DP this year. I think I can get MUCH more focused time and alot more out of it that way. Also it's close enough I could come actually home if I absolutely had too and go back..(I think the one in June is here in VT?)

There are a few in VT in June, July, and August. I am going to the one in NH 23rd annual Woman's Herbal Conference. http://www.womensherbalconference.com/ (they haven't updated info for this year yet)


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I am very much into flower essences too! I have made my own over the years and do attunements,etc. It may seem "woo" but it is also a very effective means of healing. Not for everyone of course. I totally agree!

Sorry if I sounded overly harsh I know I probably sound more than I intended to.JMO is all..

I guess something about her course at HHA just rubbed me wrong. It's been awhile so maybe I am not remembering why correctly. I am not dissing on the course though. It is very informative and the way it's set up is great for a beginner..(sent with all the supplies for each lesson, totally worth the $)

I do know I have never heard of her in any herb circles I have become involved with over the year. I know that doesn't mean much because everyone has their own level of popularity but I do (now) tend to stick with those classes who have real in the flesh schools. I don't know it just seems more reputable to me. Bu I am also talking about making this part of my career path not just for learning for me like I was 10 years ago or so..So to get your foot in the door and just learn for yourself I feel HHA is very useful and pretty affordable. Though you could also get some good books out of the library for free too but then you'd have to get supplies..I know I like having everything to come together with the lesson at one at the time.

Ok sorry to ramble here ladies.lol.

I have 13 dvd's to watch for my SWSHM coursework. Then on to lesson #2!!!!!!!!









I am excited about the conferences. I am thinking I may leave the kids at home with DP this year. I think I can get MUCH more focused time and alot more out of it that way. Also it's close enough I could come actually home if I absolutely had too and go back..(I think the one in June is here in VT?)

we have much in common in the way we see things in the herb world. i want factual, we reputed information. and if it happened where i live i would be ON the b.s degree for herbal medicine.


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

I want to make some tinctures anyone know where I can get grain alcohol or something equivalent for a solvent?

Grain alcohol isn't for sale in NY, I guess I could use organic vodka...


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i use oil, gylcerine or alcohol (vodka or brandy both work well.) when i'm making tinctures.
i know it isnt as acolhol full as ever clear, but it works really well.


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
i use oil, gylcerine or alcohol (vodka or brandy both work well.) when i'm making tinctures.
i know it isnt as acolhol full as ever clear, but it works really well.

What proof Vodka do you use? Do you like a specific brand? I am thinking of looking for Rain Vodka because its organic.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

ya know, i am out right now. but i think it was that brand. (its whatever organic brand was on sale last time.) i use 80 proof. or vegtable glycerine if its the right herb and its for kids or alcohol sensitive adults.


----------



## herbmama3-7 (Mar 14, 2006)

Joining in.

I am researching Don Quai becuase I believe I have some hormonal imbalance. Anyone had success?

Also anyone planning on doing a spring cleanse? And what will it look like?


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herbmama3-7* 
Joining in.

I am researching Don Quai becuase I believe I have some hormonal imbalance. Anyone had success?

Also anyone planning on doing a spring cleanse? And what will it look like?


I am not sure on Don Quai but I have been using Maca Powder to balance my hormones a bit.

I was thinking of doing a spring cleanse but am unsure if I can because I am still nursing our soon to be 2 yo. If I do it will be a version I am reading about in my homework for Sage Mountain.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

how is sage mountain as an education? i am looking around for a school.


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
how is sage mountain as an education? i am looking around for a school.

Its actually the Art & Science of Herbalism through Rosemary Gladstar... I send everything to Sage Mountain. She is one of a few others who actually look at your homework.

I like it so far, very informative. I also would love to take some of their weekend programs but I can't afford all of them. So this year I have decided to attend the NE WHC and maybe next year I can do another one...


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meksmama* 
Its actually the Art & Science of Herbalism through Rosemary Gladstar... I send everything to Sage Mountain. She is one of a few others who actually look at your homework.

I like it so far, very informative. I also would love to take some of their weekend programs but I can't afford all of them. So this year I have decided to attend the NE WHC and maybe next year I can do another one...

i so hear you on the money scene. one of the objections, rather, concerns i have about certification in complimentary medicines, massage, doula, herbalism, aromatherapy etc. etc. is the financial cost. those positions in the community used to be based on experience, knowledge, need and internship. now they are starting to be based on not if its your lifes work but if you can afford to pay for a dozen classes and ten years of schooling. and it can really add up. especially if your working class. this is my opinion and NOT related to any particular person.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

ohhh I hear you! i have spent a good $20,000+ thus far on my education over the last 10 years (massage/shiatsu/doula/herb classes/books/etc). I am going to nursing school this coming year (holistic NP is the goal) so that will be at least another $12,000 per YEAR (likely more depending on the school and year) and will take me up to 7 years to complete. I won't take out loans but I am hoping to find some grants or scholarships or _something_!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
i so hear you on the money scene. one of the objections, rather, concerns i have about certification in complimentary medicines, massage, doula, herbalism, aromatherapy etc. etc. is the financial cost. those positions in the community used to be based on experience, knowledge, need and internship. now they are starting to be based on not if its your lifes work but if you can afford to pay for a dozen classes and ten years of schooling. and it can really add up. especially if your working class. this is my opinion and NOT related to any particular person.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
ohhh I hear you! i have spent a good $20,000+ thus far on my education over the last 10 years (massage/shiatsu/doula/herb classes/books/etc). I am going to nursing school this coming year (holistic NP is the goal) so that will be at least another $12,000 per YEAR (likely more depending on the school and year) and will take me up to 7 years to complete. I won't take out loans but I am hoping to find some grants or scholarships or _something_!

oh lookie that. we have the same education, except i did aromatherapy,baby and childrens massage and post partum care instead and a dedicated shiatsu course.

and we have the same plans for the future in regards to nursing.
where do you live? how is applying for nursing school going? i am really struggle with it.


----------



## herbmama3-7 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
i so hear you on the money scene. one of the objections, rather, concerns i have about certification in complimentary medicines, massage, doula, herbalism, aromatherapy etc. etc. is the financial cost. those positions in the community used to be based on experience, knowledge, need and internship. now they are starting to be based on not if its your lifes work but if you can afford to pay for a dozen classes and ten years of schooling. and it can really add up. especially if your working class. this is my opinion and NOT related to any particular person.

I completely agree! The school I am looking at is fantastic, however pricey and has limited hours. http://naimh.com/ This is it.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herbmama3-7* 
I completely agree! The school I am looking at is fantastic, however pricey and has limited hours. http://naimh.com/ This is it.

ohhh that looks good. i am jealous! how wonderful. and colorado. loverly place.


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herbmama3-7* 
I completely agree! The school I am looking at is fantastic, however pricey and has limited hours. http://naimh.com/ This is it.

That looks like a great school!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I am a former critical care R.N. of 17 years. Personally, I don't believe it will help you in a career of holistic care. Your knowledge is your asset, not a degree. Those who value degrees want you to work within your mainstream nursing degree. Those who value knowledge will hire you for your knowing, regardless.

Knowledge is power. Having a degree is paper.

Trust your own self. You don't need someone else to give you the "authority" of a "expert".

Pat


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I am a former critical care R.N. of 17 years. Personally, I don't believe it will help you in a career of holistic care. Your knowledge is your asset, not a degree. Those who value degrees want you to work within your mainstream nursing degree. Those who value knowledge will hire you for your knowing, regardless.

Knowledge is power. Having a degree is paper.

Trust your own self. You don't need someone else to give you the "authority" of a "expert".

Pat

Great info THANKS!!!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

oh yes, I am trained in aromatherapy, flower essence therapy, infant massage (have taught classes) and more..









I used to be a hairstylist too and had my own (homemade) herbal bodycare line at one point.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
oh lookie that. we have the same education, except i did aromatherapy,baby and childrens massage and post partum care instead and a dedicated shiatsu course.

and we have the same plans for the future in regards to nursing.
where do you live? how is applying for nursing school going? i am really struggle with it.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Herbal degrees really mean nothing anyway as there is no regulation, it's the KNOWLEDGE one gains and clinical experience that is going to matter in a holistic health care setting.

I really must disagree and beg to differ that anyone in a holistic setting would hire an RN or NP with *no* experience in alternative medicine unless out of desperation! I'm also pretty sure critical care is worlds away from integrative holistic medicine (Which btw IS the future of alternative medicine hands down)

My plan is to attend the integrative medicine program at the University of Arizona after I get my NP. A VERY HIGHLY regarded program and basically one of a kind!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I am a former critical care R.N. of 17 years. Personally, I don't believe it will help you in a career of holistic care. Your knowledge is your asset, not a degree. Those who value degrees want you to work within your mainstream nursing degree. Those who value knowledge will hire you for your knowing, regardless.

Knowledge is power. Having a degree is paper.

Trust your own self. You don't need someone else to give you the "authority" of a "expert".

Pat


----------



## herbmama3-7 (Mar 14, 2006)

I always say "I have the knowledge, just not the credentials-yet!"









I personally am not always impressed by everyones "credentials" however just the fact that there are no regulations on alternative medicine means those of us who practice it need to do so in a professional and knowledgable way. We also should work on gaining respect, therefore having a certificate etc.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Perhaps, I'm confused. An RN education doesn't increase one's knowledge of holistic health. I feel quite confident of that. It is just the opposite.









If one wants to practice as an NP, I assume you'd like autonomy. An RN is not an independent practice degree, they work under the direct supervision of an MD. Perhaps, an ND could want an RN to draw labs for him/her. But, the scope of practice of an RN is limited by being under the supervision of a higher legal licensure.

I completely believe that a 2-year RN degree is a great investment for knowledge of mainstream disease and mainstream medical skills and a mainstream health care job, with great pay. But, it has nothing to do with herbal or holistic healing. Unfortunately.

I am consulted for holistic health issues everyday. I have no certification in holistic anything. I have knowledge I gained through practice, experience, research, reading, questioning, self-study. I get paid to do that. Mostly, no one knows I ever went to nursing school. It is irrelevant.

I consult holistic practitioners who have the knowledge I am seeking (homeopathy, herbal medicine, holistic practioners, massage, Reiki, aromatherapy, etc). I don't care about their "credentials". I care about their knowledge and experience and results, testimonials, word-of-mouth. I'd rather apprentice with one of them, than waste my time and money on nursing school, if I wanted to practice holistic health. Or even a holistic school; but a nursing degree offers little to an herbal healing mama, imo.

I'm familiar with the University of Arizona program. If you want to get your ND, I'd do that directly, rather than going to nursing school first. Nursing school has nothing to do with holistic anything.

I doubt Susan Weed has a nursing degree. Have no idea if she has any "credentials".

Pat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Herbal degrees really mean nothing anyway as there is no regulation, it's the KNOWLEDGE one gains and clinical experience that is going to matter in a holistic health care setting.

I really must disagree and beg to differ that anyone in a holistic setting would hire an RN or NP with *no* experience in alternative medicine unless out of desperation! I'm also pretty sure critical care is worlds away from integrative holistic medicine (Which btw IS the future of alternative medicine hands down)

My plan is to attend the integrative medicine program at the University of Arizona after I get my NP. A VERY HIGHLY regarded program and basically one of a kind!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i hear you wu wei. there must be a way (or will be a way) to combine the two into a holistic healing approach with in our healing system.


----------



## Lilacmoon (Apr 24, 2002)

" Nursing school has nothing to do with holistic anything."

Not sure I can agree with this.. it may not give you instruction or credentials as an alternative provider but holistic nursing is more about approach than credentials. Its any practice that has healing the entire person as its goal. There are many nursing theorist whose main objective is to integrate the entire patient as a whole. This is what differentiates the nursing model from the medical model. Medicine as it has been done for the last 100+ years is a hunter type of approach. Jump in and spear the problem, fix it and head on to the next&#8230; Since good ole Flo, nursing has been using holistic modalities to achieve what is best for their patients. It has only been recently that the "labels" have been attached.
That being said, I agree that an associate's degree is a great investment for knowledge. There is a great deal of information to learn in a short period of time and they do not provide a significant amount studies to alternative approaches. But what is "mainstream disease"? A disease is a disease, it may manifest itself differently in different patients, but it is the patients response and how we as providers can promote and assist our patients well being that differs. In addition, how can one treat an illness without a basic understanding of the pathophysiology of said illness and the multi system responses?
Once out of school and liscensed as an RN, there are numerous opportunities to work in settings that will foster and promote your desire to treat a patient holistically.
Side note the Arizona Institute for Integrative Health is a fellowship and intern program for advanced practice providers. You must have a MD, DO or NP. I don't think they award ND's&#8230;


----------



## Lilacmoon (Apr 24, 2002)

The Tread Killer Stikes AGAIN









Forgive me for, what much seem like, hijacking a thread about herbals...
I am a RN, I have been working in the CCU and ED for over 15yrs (with a period of Hospice nursing for perspective).... I have been a member of the American Holistic Nurses from early on and have used one form or another of healing touch, massage, reiki, guided imagery on almost all of my patients. I am currently in graduate school for my FNP and plan on attentding the fellowship program at ACIM (Arizona University)...

Rainbowmoon, I completely agree, Integrative Medicine is the future.. And I must say I am overjoyed. It is the way it should be.. I have a chronic illness and I enjoy having options in all areas of healing. It is why I see a DO who is knowledgable in Western medicine and an expert in alternative approaches. She is open to anything that I feel may be beneficial. I have found that those that complain about the stubborness of Western Medicine to accept alternatives are just as set against all things mainstream. If I am having a major myocardial infarct or have lacerated a femoral artery please, do not take me to my accupuncturist or to my guru but fly my butt to the nearest cath lab. But for maintence and management of my MS, I use what works.. yoga, massage, diet and accupuncture. It has keep me from having to use interferon treatment and I am grateful.
Those who seek treatment from an alternative provider are already sold on its benefits.... It is my hope to introduce those treatments to those who otherwise would not seek them out themselves... Even a person on a ventilator with cardiac drips can benefit from healing touch and reiki. So, anytime I hear of a person wanting to seek credentials in both worlds and integrate them to the best for those they seek to help I say









Blessings and Appoligies for taking this thread on a side trip!!
Continue on....


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

What are your favorite herbal tea blends for children?


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

it would depend on the age, personality and needs of the child. for mine herb mate, he has adhd/add and herbe mate is said to help.


----------



## subtlycrunchy (Jul 29, 2006)

Here are a few good hernbal articles I've read in the past few months...
Foods and herbs for boosting immunity and respiratory health
and
Phytotherapy - the key to hormonal balance? <--- Awesome article that really lays out how herbs work in the body -- like a mini medical school lesson!

Happy herbal healing one and all!


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
it would depend on the age, personality and needs of the child. for mine herb mate, he has adhd/add and herbe mate is said to help.

Not for anything in particular... We like Chamomile for night time tea for relaxation. I have been drinking a mix of Echinacea, peppermint, fennel, and chamomile.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I think you _are_ confused. Also, I am not sure why Susun Weed's name is being brought into this convo either?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Perhaps, I'm confused. An RN education doesn't increase one's knowledge of holistic health. I feel quite confident of that. It is just the opposite.









If one wants to practice as an NP, I assume you'd like autonomy. An RN is not an independent practice degree, they work under the direct supervision of an MD. Perhaps, an ND could want an RN to draw labs for him/her. But, the scope of practice of an RN is limited by being under the supervision of a higher legal licensure.

I completely believe that a 2-year RN degree is a great investment for knowledge of mainstream disease and mainstream medical skills and a mainstream health care job, with great pay. But, it has nothing to do with herbal or holistic healing. Unfortunately.

I am consulted for holistic health issues everyday. I have no certification in holistic anything. I have knowledge I gained through practice, experience, research, reading, questioning, self-study. I get paid to do that. Mostly, no one knows I ever went to nursing school. It is irrelevant.

I consult holistic practitioners who have the knowledge I am seeking (homeopathy, herbal medicine, holistic practioners, massage, Reiki, aromatherapy, etc). I don't care about their "credentials". I care about their knowledge and experience and results, testimonials, word-of-mouth. I'd rather apprentice with one of them, than waste my time and money on nursing school, if I wanted to practice holistic health. Or even a holistic school; but a nursing degree offers little to an herbal healing mama, imo.

I'm familiar with the University of Arizona program. If you want to get your ND, I'd do that directly, rather than going to nursing school first. Nursing school has nothing to do with holistic anything.

I doubt Susan Weed has a nursing degree. Have no idea if she has any "credentials".

Pat


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I think you get it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lilacmoon* 
" Nursing school has nothing to do with holistic anything."

Not sure I can agree with this.. it may not give you instruction or credentials as an alternative provider but holistic nursing is more about approach than credentials. Its any practice that has healing the entire person as its goal. There are many nursing theorist whose main objective is to integrate the entire patient as a whole. This is what differentiates the nursing model from the medical model. Medicine as it has been done for the last 100+ years is a hunter type of approach. Jump in and spear the problem, fix it and head on to the next&#8230; Since good ole Flo, nursing has been using holistic modalities to achieve what is best for their patients. It has only been recently that the "labels" have been attached.
That being said, I agree that an associate's degree is a great investment for knowledge. There is a great deal of information to learn in a short period of time and they do not provide a significant amount studies to alternative approaches. But what is "mainstream disease"? A disease is a disease, it may manifest itself differently in different patients, but it is the patients response and how we as providers can promote and assist our patients well being that differs. In addition, how can one treat an illness without a basic understanding of the pathophysiology of said illness and the multi system responses?
Once out of school and liscensed as an RN, there are numerous opportunities to work in settings that will foster and promote your desire to treat a patient holistically.
Side note the Arizona Institute for Integrative Health is a fellowship and intern program for advanced practice providers. You must have a MD, DO or NP. I don't think they award ND's&#8230;


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

chamomile/peppermint is my kids favorite.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meksmama* 
What are your favorite herbal tea blends for children?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I think you _are_ confused. Also, I am not sure why Susun Weed's name is being brought into this convo either?









Ok. We don't need to agree.









Pat


----------



## Lilacmoon (Apr 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I think you get it!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

so what is everyone making for the spring and summer season?
arnica oil? gardeners soap? scrapes and cuts balm?


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
so what is everyone making for the spring and summer season?
arnica oil? gardeners soap? scrapes and cuts balm?

I am making some tinctures, a brain tincture and a nervine tincture, Kloss's herbal liniment, and an all purpose salve (for cuts and scrapes). up for more ideas though...









oh a gardeners soap whats in that?

What are you making?


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

poppyseeds, oats, orange peel, peppermint, spearmint, with eucalyptus and orange e.o's. on a rope to hang on the outside faucite. i make a couple of salves, i havent done the tinctures yet, i better get on that.


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

I am also making wound cleanser...

What tinctures are you making? I am trying to think of anything else I might need....


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

that's the issue! i cannot make up my mind. i might do a nervine, a warming one with ginger and cinnamon, a sleep one for ds,

i just dont know yet.


----------



## herbmama3-7 (Mar 14, 2006)

Balm of Gilead, should have done it...yesturday.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

mine b.o.g. is almost done. v. excited about it.


----------



## earth2birth (Feb 26, 2010)

I love, love, love Heart of Herbs.
I have studied with 3 schools now and this one is the best for me so far. She takes time for phone calls, emails, and personal time.
I did enjoy my studies with Susun Weed and Rosemary Gladstar, but I liked the personal touch.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I just found this site GreenMedInfo (science based site about using natural products/plants for healing) on Facebook and have loved following his posts. The author understands the energy of whole plants and is passionate about their benefits. *You can search the research studies by plant or by ailment*! The GreenMedInfo site has over 10,000 research studies referenced, categorized and searchable!

It is a like a PubMed of science based research about natural products and ailments. Coolest site ever!!









Pat


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earth2birth* 
I love, love, love Heart of Herbs.
I have studied with 3 schools now and this one is the best for me so far. She takes time for phone calls, emails, and personal time.
I did enjoy my studies with Susun Weed and Rosemary Gladstar, but I liked the personal touch.

this one is my dream school. someday when i get enough money i WILL be attending it. i seriously DREAM of it. i sigh over the website. i love love love the whole vibe so much. i am glad to hear of you liking it.

the jealousy abounds.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I just found this site GreenMedInfo (science based site about using natural products/plants for healing) on Facebook and have loved following his posts. The author understands the energy of whole plants and is passionate about their benefits. *You can search the research studies by plant or by ailment*! The GreenMedInfo site has over 10,000 research studies referenced, categorized and searchable!

It is a like a PubMed of science based research about natural products and ailments. Coolest site ever!!









Pat

my god. that is awesome! thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## herbmama3-7 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I just found this site GreenMedInfo (science based site about using natural products/plants for healing) on Facebook and have loved following his posts. The author understands the energy of whole plants and is passionate about their benefits. *You can search the research studies by plant or by ailment*! The GreenMedInfo site has over 10,000 research studies referenced, categorized and searchable!

It is a like a PubMed of science based research about natural products and ailments. Coolest site ever!!









Pat

So great! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earth2birth* 
I love, love, love Heart of Herbs.

This is an online course? And does it have a set start date, or you can start/proceed at your own pace? Those prices seem approachable to do a bit at a time!

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
my god. that is awesome! thanks so much for sharing.

I know!! I wrote to the author and told him he is my new hero!! (Ironically, his old site was called "Patient Heal Thyself"! )

Pat


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
This is an online course? And does it have a set start date, or you can start/proceed at your own pace? Those prices seem approachable to do a bit at a time!

Pat

iirc, you can start anytime. but its going on memory. so please check it out.


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I just found this site GreenMedInfo (science based site about using natural products/plants for healing) on Facebook and have loved following his posts. The author understands the energy of whole plants and is passionate about their benefits. *You can search the research studies by plant or by ailment*! The GreenMedInfo site has over 10,000 research studies referenced, categorized and searchable!

It is a like a PubMed of science based research about natural products and ailments. Coolest site ever!!









Pat


THANKS!!







what a great informational site!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyone going to the Southeast Women's Herbal Conference in October in North Carolina? I think I'm going to register! (love feedback if there is a better alternative for newbie herbalists)

http://www.sewisewomen.com/womens_he...ce/program.php

Pat


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i would love to but it isnt going to happen this year.


----------



## zeph11 (Oct 8, 2009)

Huge thanks to Wuwei for posting the GreenMedInfo link!!

http://www.greenmedinfo.com/

What a goldmine of information. This site is going into my permanent bookmark folder, and I expect I'll refer to it hundreds of times in the future.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I know coolest site ever!! It will change the world by making herbal healing accessible AND "tested".









Although, it is contemporary medicine which is New and Untested. Herbal healing has been around for 5000+ YEARS.

Pat


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Anyone going to the Southeast Women's Herbal Conference in October in North Carolina? I think I'm going to register! (love feedback if there is a better alternative for newbie herbalists)

http://www.sewisewomen.com/womens_he...ce/program.php

Pat

We are most likely going to the
23rd Annual Northeast Womens herbal conference this August.


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meksmama* 
We are most likely going to the
23rd Annual Northeast Womens herbal conference this August.









or not... the Kids Kamp already filled up.. So we aren't going.







Maybe next year.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyone taken any of these Susun Weed courses?

*Green Witch Course*
*Green Allies Course*
*Spirit & Practice of the Wise Woman Tradition Course* 
*Getting Started on Your Course

*
_*ABC of Herbalism--study 52 herbs!!

*_I'm debating between doing an herbalism course study, or the SE conference.

I really like the energy about natural health, rather than interventive healing.

Pat


----------



## myjo (Feb 14, 2004)

I have one of her books (Wise Woman Herbal). I used it alot during my pregnancies. I love that Greenmed link!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I so wish I had studie with Susun Weed when I lived 45 min away from her. Now I am i na different state and have to do something long distance. She is my most favorite herbalist and love her approach, as it is very different form many herbalists. From the moment I read her feelings on candida, I saw things differently about healing.


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Anyone going to the Southeast Women's Herbal Conference in October in North Carolina? I think I'm going to register! (love feedback if there is a better alternative for newbie herbalists)

http://www.sewisewomen.com/womens_he...ce/program.php

Pat

My herbalist and all her friends go to this every year! They have said great things about it!

Great little tid bit about nettles








http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/new...ay/nettles.php


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

any decisions about the herbalism conference? i would love to hear about it, if any of you decide to go.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meksmama* 
We are most likely going to the
23rd Annual Northeast Womens herbal conference this August.









I will likely be there.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Anyone taken any of these Susun Weed courses?

*Green Witch Course*
*Green Allies Course*
*Spirit & Practice of the Wise Woman Tradition Course* 
*Getting Started on Your Course

*
_*ABC of Herbalism--study 52 herbs!!

*_I'm debating between doing an herbalism course study, or the SE conference.

I really like the energy about natural health, rather than interventive healing.

Pat

That's tough...you get SO much more from being physically with someone and studying face to face. BUT a weekend intensive isn't going to give you (I don't think!) what you want. Can you do both? You have a strong base, so I'd probably start with face to face if there are good topics.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
any decisions about the herbalism conference? i would love to hear about it, if any of you decide to go.

I registered for the SE Women's Herbal Conference on Friday. I signed up for the first three intensives, and the total cost with lodging and meals was about double the registration. So, I don't think I'll be able to do any online courses this year, beyond Herb Mentor, which I signed up for their $10/month access. They have more information than I could possibly read in a year!

I figured the connections with the women in our community was worth more than the online knowledge, to me. Kathleen Maier and Teresa Boardwine are nearly local (within 6 hours drive). Plus, I'm beyond excited to meet Corinna Wood. She is legendary around here and learned from Susun Weed directly. She is passionate about sharing the knowledge and power of plants for everyday use.

Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I would agree 100%. It's easier to learn in a dynamic setting than in a vacuum. You will have a BLAST.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

you all who are going will have to give a synopsis daily of the events to those of us not.


----------



## demetria (Dec 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
This is an online course? And does it have a set start date, or you can start/proceed at your own pace? Those prices seem approachable to do a bit at a time!

Pat

It is online, or distance learning. I am taking a short break from apprentiships while I finish my book.
The course is all self paced with full teacher support.
PM me if you have any questions, I would be happy to help.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *demetria* 
It is online, or distance learning. I am taking a short break from apprentiships while I finish my book.
The course is all self paced with full teacher support.
PM me if you have any questions, I would be happy to help.

thank you for the additional information. I've spent my share of herbal education money on the conference, at the moment. I'm going to try to do bits of Heart of Herbs next year, I hope. I like how it is broken up into the different body systems.

How much reading material is included with each 'Lesson', approximately?

Pat


----------



## demetria (Dec 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
thank you for the additional information. I've spent my share of herbal education money on the conference, at the moment. I'm going to try to do bits of Heart of Herbs next year, I hope. I like how it is broken up into the different body systems.

How much reading material is included with each 'Lesson', approximately?

Pat

Pat,
Just to let you know we have scholarship programs









The program is over 600 pages if that helps. Then students have required and suggested reading and listening options.
The online program is interactive and many students seem to really love that option.

Demetria


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Anyone going to the Southeast Women's Herbal Conference in October in North Carolina? I think I'm going to register! (love feedback if there is a better alternative for newbie herbalists)

http://www.sewisewomen.com/womens_he...ce/program.php

Pat

I'm going!! And, since you asked about Susun's corespondance courses, I just signed up for one not long ago.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

how is everyone doing in their learning? things here are really rolling, i am making herbal infused soaps and salves, tinctures and drying herbs for the less abundant seasons.

anyone else?


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
how is everyone doing in their learning? things here are really rolling, i am making herbal infused soaps and salves, tinctures and drying herbs for the less abundant seasons.

anyone else?

I use herbmentor.com and we play the Wild Craft game. We all like it, kids and me. I make salves in the summer, infusions year round.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i love herb mentor~! p.m. me you member name!


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

We love the Wildcraft game here is our family as well!!

I am on Lesson 7 of Rosemary's Art & Science of Herbalism course. So far I have learned quite a bit! I have made many salves, oils, tinctures, infusions, liniments, etc...


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

did anyone else get the offer from susun weed? i just signed up.


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
did anyone else get the offer from susun weed? i just signed up.

no what offer?


----------



## GreenVariety (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll second that, what offer!

I am currently working on the first class of Rosemary's Herbology course  I love it!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i do believe you can sing up at the wise woman university. just poke around until you find an offer for classes.


----------



## GreenVariety (Aug 12, 2009)

I signed up! Thanks for the heads up on that one!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

awsome. so i'll "see" you there!


----------



## GreenVariety (Aug 12, 2009)

Okay, I take that back. I have tried on two different internet browsers and can't get signed up for it. I keep getting errors! :-( I really am interested in this too!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Are any of the MDC herbies going to the New England women's herbal conference in NH August? I am so psyched that I now only live an hour away from this event!! woohoo!


----------



## GreenVariety (Aug 12, 2009)

FYI

"Once again, here is the list of what we have for you...

* Nearly 50% off the Wildcraft game
* Kids & Herbs 7 hour multi-media webinar series
* Dandelion Activity eBook
* Herbal Medicine Chest Chart (located in game)
* Herbal Remedies for Cold & Flu Season eBook
* Herbal Roots Zine Kids Activity eMagazine
* a great mp3 on h1n1 and natural remedies
* Interview with Aviva Romm, MD on herbs & kids (mp3)
* Elderberry syrup making video
* How to Make Herbal Lozenges Video
* How to Make a Chamomile Steam video

You get all this for $19.99.

It ends at midnight (6/24).

Here is your hidden page. You can only get to the page from here...

http://www.learningherbs.com/wildcraft-sale.html

Thanks again for being part of our community.

AND... Happy Summer!

-John from LearningHerbs"


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

We love the Wildcraft game! It's one of my kids favorite!


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
We love the Wildcraft game! It's one of my kids favorite!

Ours too!


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Are any of the MDC herbies going to the New England women's herbal conference in NH August? I am so psyched that I now only live an hour away from this event!! woohoo!

We were going to but the Childrens camp filled up before we got a chance to sign up. I can't go anywhere with out my children in tow... Hopefully next year!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

GreenMedInfo, a non-profit, is my favorite site for evidence-based research about natural healing alternatives, especially herbs! Search by substance or ailment.


Natural Substances
Ailments
http://www.greenmedinfo.com/

Pat


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

SO I picked some elderberries this am off to make elderberry syrup and a tincture...

Has anyone ever made a glycerin elderberry tincture? I know these are resinous so don't know if it would pull enough medicinal properties out. However my children probably won't take the alcohol tincture.

What are you making to prepare for fall/winter season?


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meksmama* 
SO I picked some elderberries this am off to make elderberry syrup and a tincture...

Has anyone ever made a glycerin elderberry tincture? I know these are resinous so don't know if it would pull enough medicinal properties out. However my children probably won't take the alcohol tincture.

What are you making to prepare for fall/winter season?

I made a tincture with powdered (dried) elderberries and a mixture of glycerin and water. It worked fine.


----------



## GreenVariety (Aug 12, 2009)

I've got garlic honey sitting on my counter steeping  I want to find elderberries but haven't yet been successful!


----------



## herbmama3-7 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey everyone!

I put up a tincture of hops (humulus lupulus







in everclear. Hops is the ONLY herb that eases my anxiety and helps me sleep.
I was wondering if I can mix it with glycerin when it is done macerating? Everclear is SO strong, not to mention the hops themselves. I just want to cut the taste a bit. What do you think?

Also anyone have some stellar sites on the nutritional qualities of kombucha? I am brewing a batch and want to explain to my mother in law "what in the world it is"







She saw the scoby and got a little freaked out.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:

GreenMedInfo, a non-profit, is my favorite site for evidence-based research about natural healing alternatives, especially herbs! Search by substance or ailment.

* Natural Substances
* Ailments

http://www.greenmedinfo.com/
Yes...I use this reference ALL the time. It is great!.


----------



## meandk0610 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenVariety* 
I've got garlic honey sitting on my counter steeping  I want to find elderberries but haven't yet been successful!

this sounds scrumptious! how do you take it? how do you make it? can you cook with it or do you have to take it raw? we don't eat bread so i'm thinking either raw in tea or drizzling it over cooked sweet potato/carrots/cauliflower.


----------



## GreenVariety (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meandk0610* 
this sounds scrumptious! how do you take it? how do you make it? can you cook with it or do you have to take it raw? we don't eat bread so i'm thinking either raw in tea or drizzling it over cooked sweet potato/carrots/cauliflower.









I actually make it to mix with vinegar (apple cider) for cold season. But you can definitely put in tea


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenVariety* 
I actually make it to mix with vinegar (apple cider) for cold season. But you can definitely put in tea 

Do you just put some cloves in honey and let it steep?


----------



## GreenVariety (Aug 12, 2009)

They talked about it a lot last year on my herb group on google. Some people steep cloves in the skin for 2 weeks, some for 2 days. I am just waiting for it to start fermenting and extracting juice from the garlic. So far it's been going about 5 days and I am starting to see bubbles. I will probably let it go 2 weeks. Then the garlic can be used after you strain it from the honey and you have potent healing honey


----------



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

just got nettle leaf from mountain rose herbs! wondering what the best way to keep them fresh is? fridge? freezer? not necessary? i got a pound and didnt realize how much it would be! guess its time to make an infusion


----------



## herbmama3-7 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a big batch of chai tea brewing on the stove, I am doing decaf as I am on a mission to quit my coffee habit.

What would you add to the mix of spices to make it really healthy? I am thinking about dandilion root.

Oh my house smells so good, I love chai!


----------



## earth2birth (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
This is an online course? And does it have a set start date, or you can start/proceed at your own pace? Those prices seem approachable to do a bit at a time!

Pat

Yes, it has two options. Distance Learning and eLearning.
Nope, no start or end date. It is at your own pace.
I know they have scholarships too.


----------



## earth2birth (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Anyone taken any of these Susun Weed courses?

*Green Witch Course*
*Green Allies Course*
*Spirit & Practice of the Wise Woman Tradition Course* 
*Getting Started on Your Course

*
_*ABC of Herbalism--study 52 herbs!!

*_I'm debating between doing an herbalism course study, or the SE conference.

I really like the energy about natural health, rather than interventive healing.

Pat

Her classes are cool. I have taken two of them.


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nycmom18* 
just got nettle leaf from mountain rose herbs! wondering what the best way to keep them fresh is? fridge? freezer? not necessary? i got a pound and didnt realize how much it would be! guess its time to make an infusion










In a glass jar away from extreme heat and light.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm heading to the SE Women's Herbal Conference this morning!!









I'm very excited to attend *Rosemary Gladstar*'s four hour class about teas, tinctures, salves, poultices, packs, steams, baths, culinary and wild foods, herbs and healing plants!!

And *Kathleen Maier*'s three hour class about The Endocrine System - the "regulatory" system and how it is responsible for mood, metabolism, thyroid, pancreatic, adrenal and sexual function, hormones, glands, chakras and energy!

And *Teresa Boardwine* - three hours of kitchen apothecary, backyard plants, infusions, decoctions, syrups, daily herbs, tinctures, elixers, cordials, alcohol extractions, phytochemicals, oxymels, vinegars and glycerites. (I have never even heard of some of these!)

Plus herb walks and herbal healing classes on Sunday. I am so excited.







:

http://www.sewisewomen.com/womens_he...intensives.php

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

The SE Women's Herbal Conference was *Beyond-Words-Incredible*.









I'm going to write up my class notes. It was so amazing. And share the video of the Closing Circle.







It was very awesome.

You all MUST come next year. They have work exchange and scholarships available, children are welcome. The food was absolutely amazingly delicious, local pastured eggs, organic corn chips, organic grits, organic milk, organic greens, homemade herbal vinegars, lacto-fermented saurkraut...

I plan to do 8 hours of onsite volunteering which pays 1/2 the conference fee of $275 (I think). Plus there is easy camping, right in the middle of everything. There is an early-registration discount too. So, for about $200, you have the choice of 50+ different incredibly informative herbalist sessions.

AND, the welcoming of the women is beyond anything you have ever _EVER_ imagined or dreamed of. Seriously inspirational. Not to mention the campfire and drumming circles each night. *YOU ARE INVITED!!*

You will feel loved and embraced by the nurturing and nourishing support of 700 women!

Set the intention for next conference in 2011: Sept 30-Oct. 2nd in Black Mountain, NC (near Asheville, in western NC).

I hear the NE Women's Herbal Conference is equally amazing!









Pat


----------



## herbmama3-7 (Mar 14, 2006)

Pat, glad you enjoyed yourself! I am totally jealous!


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Does anyone have herbal recommendations for the post-partum period? (not me) I'm mostly thinking infusions because that's what I'm familiar with (other ideas are always welcome!), and my friend's already using and enjoying nettles infusions, but I don't know if there's anything particular that helps with support and rebuilding during the post-partum time period.

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## GreenVariety (Aug 12, 2009)

I think my two personal favorite postpartum were nettle and red raspberry leaf. I did however make myself a blend of Nettle, RRL, Oatstraw, Hops, lemon ballm, chamomile and alfalfa ( there might be more in it. Fenugreek would be wonderful for breast milk and nourishing. That being said, I really like my simples. I still do nettle and RRL and my son is 7 months old.

Peace


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

RRL, that should've popped to mind, shouldn't it? But it didn't, still new to this. Thanks, I added your note to my list of ideas.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanyalynn* 
Does anyone have herbal recommendations for the post-partum period? (not me) I'm mostly thinking infusions because that's what I'm familiar with (other ideas are always welcome!), and my friend's already using and enjoying nettles infusions, but I don't know if there's anything particular that helps with support and rebuilding during the post-partum time period.

Thoughts? Thanks!

I usually recommend nettles, RRL, oatstraw and alfalfa.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Thank you, adding that to the list--I love overlapping recommendations!


----------



## Partaria (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all!

Sorry to crash the thread, but I'm hoping you can help me out with some recommendations. You all seem really knowledgeable!









I'm interested in getting a basic herbal handbook for home. Not just about herbs for use in pregnancy/childbirth, but more generally, for the family.

I've searched the thread here but didn't see any specific recommendations. I tried searching amazon but there are so many titles- I want to make sure I buy a good one.









Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Need to sub


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Partaria* 
Hi all!

Sorry to crash the thread, but I'm hoping you can help me out with some recommendations. You all seem really knowledgeable!









I'm interested in getting a basic herbal handbook for home. Not just about herbs for use in pregnancy/childbirth, but more generally, for the family.

I've searched the thread here but didn't see any specific recommendations. I tried searching amazon but there are so many titles- I want to make sure I buy a good one.









Thanks for any feedback!

I am sure you'll get a variety of resources recommended to you.

My personal favorites are John Gallagher's learningherbs.com and herbmentor.com. My favorite book is Aviva Jill Romm's _Naturally Healthy Baby and Kids_ (covers all common childhood and other illnesses, common herbs, recipes for preparations, and a list of items to have in a home herbal medicine chest). Rosemary Gladstar's website and books are wonderful as well. Oh, can't forget Susun Weed. Good resource there.


----------



## herbmama3-7 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi there, long time not chatter...

My question is probobly opening a can of worms, but I need to be clear on this.

I was a student of Clayton College of Natural health, which completely and unexpectantly shut it's doors in July of this year. I was totally screwed and left feeling really discouraged.
I was finishing up my cousework through the school and was planning on attending The North American School of Western Herbalism in about a year.

Right now I am also looking into Avia Jill Romm's "woman's herbal course", which is a distance self paced program.
I have apprenticed with several local herbalists and am a varocious reader and practicer of herbal medicine and nutrition.
The one thing I am confused on is what are the requirements and certification necessities one must have in order to consult and run a practice and/or herbal business? I run into this a lot, *"Graduation does not confer the right to practice herbal medicine or any form of healing art."*
So _what_ does give you the right to practice and _how_ does one "prove" themselves.
Please help, I know every state has it's own standards, but I have never figured out how to find those standards to follow. I am a bit of a mess...


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Partaria* 
Hi all!

Sorry to crash the thread, but I'm hoping you can help me out with some recommendations. You all seem really knowledgeable!









I'm interested in getting a basic herbal handbook for home. Not just about herbs for use in pregnancy/childbirth, but more generally, for the family.

I've searched the thread here but didn't see any specific recommendations. I tried searching amazon but there are so many titles- I want to make sure I buy a good one.









Thanks for any feedback!

I would just like to second this request! I currently have this Rosemary Gladstar book in my cart on Amazon and I'm trying to decide if it will have what I'm looking for. I'm completely new to herbal medicine, aside from trying a few different kinds of healing teas from the store.

I just got the Mountain Rose Herbs catalogue in the mail today and looking through it has just started a whole new list of questions in my head! I'm so excited to try some of these wonderful looking herbs, but I don't know where to start!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *herbmama3-7* 

Hi there, long time not chatter...

My question is probobly opening a can of worms, but I need to be clear on this.

I was a student of Clayton College of Natural health, which completely and unexpectantly shut it's doors in July of this year. I was totally screwed and left feeling really discouraged.
I was finishing up my cousework through the school and was planning on attending The North American School of Western Herbalism in about a year.

Ugh, I'm so sorry. I know that there were many rumblings it was going to happen, but I don't think anyone expected it to be that quick. I am sorry you ended up being stuck.

Right now I am also looking into Avia Jill Romm's "woman's herbal course", which is a distance self paced program.
I have apprenticed with several local herbalists and am a varocious reader and practicer of herbal medicine and nutrition.
The one thing I am confused on is what are the requirements and certification necessities one must have in order to consult and run a practice and/or herbal business? I run into this a lot, *"Graduation does not confer the right to practice herbal medicine or any form of healing art."*
Yes, because most programs don't end up with your taking a board exam or being certified by a nationally recognized body. It's a tough one. I know that if you take classes at an accredited institution things are easier (as they are with most things.)

So _what_ does give you the right to practice and _how_ does one "prove" themselves.
this will vary depending on the laws in your state, actually. You can practice herbal medicine where I live if you have a medical degree-but that's about it. You can be a registered herbalist and have a practice, but then you need to meet the credentials to become registered-which to be honest I have no idea what those are since it's not my area. 


> Please help, I know every state has it's own standards, but I have never figured out how to find those standards to follow. I am a bit of a mess...


It's not easy. I know that for many it's helpful to know the legal guidelines. There is a book by Lawrence Wilson (iirc) that is helpful. It is called Legal Guidelines for Unlicensed Practitioners. Beyond that, have you asked practitioners in your area? That's a place to start if you have apprenticed with them. Pick their brains! They should know the ins and outs for your area. I would definitely find out what it takes to be registered as well.

Most people, as far as I know will just practice as an herbalist or a natural health consultant-or something like that Sorry I couldn't be more helpful. Letus know what you find out though and best of luck!


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

bumping - and wondering what kinds of herbal goodies everyone is making for the holidays?

I'm doing

crock pot ginger oil,

comfrey salve and

a nourishing tea blend of herbs I dried from the garden (nettle, clover, raps leaf)

There are some more good ideas here

Herbal Gifts for the Holidays

I may try lip balm for the first time this year - any tips?


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm interested in any lip balm tips, too.

Also, I want to make calendula oil from dried flowers. Do I have to heat it? Can anyone share their personal experience making it that way? I'd ultimately be using it in a salve.TIA!


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skim*
> 
> I'm interested in any lip balm tips, too.
> 
> Also, I want to make calendula oil from dried flowers. Do I have to heat it? Can anyone share their personal experience making it that way? I'd ultimately be using it in a salve.TIA!


to make a calendula infused oil heat on low in double boiler or crockpot for few hours. Then strain and use it how you want to. Thats how we make ours.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akmeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I have that book its wonderful!! I reference it a lot. I am also taking her Science and Art of Herbalism home correspondence course and am almost done! YAY! What kind of info do you want the book to have?


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyMom*
> 
> bumping - and wondering what kinds of herbal goodies everyone is making for the holidays?
> 
> ...


one small batch of lip balm makes a lot!! FYI. We have made this and its always a hit. I also am making vanilla extract this year. and herbal teas for my nieces who have recently found out they like tea!


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on lip balm! We made vanilla extract last year - big hit w/ all! And it smells soooo good!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

The SE Wise Women Herbal Conference info has been updated and a complete list of class schedules is now available. Sign up between now and May 20 to save $80 off the regular registration price.

Check out all of these herbal classes: http://www.sewisewomen.com/womens_herbal_conference/program.php

I AM GOING!! Want to join us?

Pat


----------



## demetria (Dec 19, 2002)

My new book is out, I just thought I would share with my herb sisters.

http://www.amazon.com/Herbal-Healing-Children-Demetria-Clark/dp/1570672148/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1302114275&sr=8-1

I am really excited and am glad to have finished birthing this project.

I would love to hear your opinions.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

For all who would love to attend, but aren't sure if you can afford it, the Southeast Women's Herbal Conference has a 30% discount for Early Birds! *Register by TODAY!* - May 20th and pay only $205, that's $80 off the full price. Bundle Registration and Meals for $263.

Anyone else planning to go?!

Pat


----------

